# Barben im Rhein JETZT!



## Lupus (13. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
gelegentlich bin ich mit meiner Feederrute am Rhein unterwegs! Leider konnte ich bisher noch nie eine Barbe fange,so so ziemlich alle anderen Fischarten haben sich schon an meinem Köder vergriffen...
Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne wissen:
Was muss ich tun um in dieser Jahreszeit eine Barbe an den Haken zu bekommen?
Welche Plätze sind vielversprechend?
Welche Körbe muss ich benutzen?
Welche Köder funktionieren?
Auch zu welcher Tageszeit die Barben am ehesten beißen wäre gut zu wissen!

Ich habe diese Nacht bon 0 bis 7Uhr morgens gefischt! Außer Rotaugen und BRassen konnte ich keine weiteren Fische verzeichnen!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## allrounder11 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Hallo Lupus,

zunächst einmal ist das Streckenabhängig. Ich habe dieses Jahr im September meine erste Barbe gefangen! Im vergangenen Jahr waren das deutlich mehr.





Was muss ich tun um in dieser Jahreszeit eine Barbe an den Haken zu bekommen? *Zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort sein *

Welche Plätz sind vielversprechend? *Die Barbe bevorzugt Kies und steht häufig voll in der Strömung! Deshalb würde ich Kanten aufsuchen, die stark abfallen.*

Welche Körbe muss ich benutzen? *Um eine gewisse Präzision zu gewährleisten, würde ich Stellen wählen, an denen ich mit 120 gramm auskomme!*

Welche Köder funktionieren? *Die Barbe ist ähnlich wie unsere Lieblingsrüssler ein Allesfresser. Ich würde es mit Maden versuchen.*
Auch zu welcher Tageszeit die Barben am ehesten beißen wäre gut zu wissen! 

*Ich denke, dass ist momentan nicht entscheidend. Viel wichtiger ist es aktuell noch, dass viele Lebendköder im Futter sind. Ich klebe meist meine Maden, dafür gibt es den Magic Gum von Mosella.*


----------



## Gohann (13. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> gelegentlich bin ich mit meiner Feederrute am Rhein unterwegs! Leider konnte ich bisher noch nie eine Barbe fange,so so ziemlich alle anderen Fischarten haben sich schon an meinem Köder vergriffen...
> Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne wissen:
> Was muss ich tun um in dieser Jahreszeit eine Barbe an den Haken zu bekommen?
> ...



Hallo Lupus, Du kannst die Barben selbst im Winter fangen. Hier mal einige Plätze, die Du relativ schnell erreichen kannst.

Porz Zündorf unterhalb des Yachthafens, Köln Poll Südbrücke, Kraftwerk Merkenich unterhalb des Wassereinlaufs, Stecke unterhalb des Niehler Hafens. Dort habe ich schon Barben gefangen. Ich bin kein Freund davon in voller Strömung zu fischen. Deshalb habe ich diese etwas ruhigeren Abschnitte getestet und immer an der Strömungskante gefischt. Ich habe mit max. 120gr Körben gefischt. Meist aber zwischen 60 und 80 gr. Als Futter habe ich spezielles Barbenfutter gekauft und es mit Paniermehl und etwas Sand gestreckt. Unter das Futter habe ich dann nen viertel Liter Maden und nen Beutel geriebenen Käse vom Aldi gemischt. Als Haken nen 8er Karpfenhaken. Den habe ich ordentlich mit Maden bestückt. War die erfolgreichste Montage so. Beifang waren  große Rotaugen bis 40 cm, Döbel und Nasen.

Viel Glück!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Lupus (13. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Hallo,
danke ersteinmal für die aufschlussreichen Antworten auch für die Stellen Empfehlungen!!
@ Gohann wie muss ich den unterhalb verstehen? Von Köln aus gesehen Richtung* "der Stadt dessen Namen nicht genannt werden darf" *oder anders herum?

Wie muss ich das mit der Strömung angehen! Ich habe heute in der Nähe des Niehler Hafens gefischt. Ich bin dort mit einem 80g Korb zurechtgekommen. Ich habe vom "Strand" so 50-60m Richtung Strom geworfen..,allerdings war ich da noch lange icht in der Hauptströmung!! Da bleibt doch sicherlich auch nichts liegen? 
Fischt man denn dann besser mit der Strömung also von einem Buhnenkopf in Fließrichtung werfen...oder wie???


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Gohann (13. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke ersteinmal für die aufschlussreichen Antworten auch für die Stellen Empfehlungen!!
> @ Gohann wie muss ich den unterhalb verstehen? Von Köln aus gesehen Richtung* "der Stadt dessen Namen nicht genannt werden darf" *oder anders herum?
> 
> ...



Mit unterhalb ist Stromabwärts gemeint. Auf die Enfernung kommt es nicht an! Suche dir die Strömungskante, die sich relativ deutlich abzeichnet. Noch ein Tipp für den Winter! Abwärts Deutzer Hafen, ich glaube das ist die Hohenzollernbrücke Richtung Tanzbrunnen. Schweres Gerät wegen der Strömung und als Köder die Partyfrikadellen von Aldi (Kein Witz).  Die Ruten sollten schon um 100 gr. Blei vertragen können.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Lupus (13. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Fischt ihr mit einer oder mit 2 Ruten?  Und wie positioniert ihr euch? Also werft ihr Strom abwärts???

Du benutzt tatsächlich die Frikadellen??? Schneidest du die in Würfel oder wie???


Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Gohann (13. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



Lupus schrieb:


> Fischt ihr mit einer oder mit 2 Ruten?  Und wie positioniert ihr euch? Also werft ihr Strom abwärts???
> 
> Du benutzt tatsächlich die Frikadellen??? Schneidest du die in Würfel oder wie???
> 
> ...




Ich habe die Frikadellen noch nicht gefischt, habe aber schon tolle Barbenfänge darauf miterlebt! Die Jungs haben sie wie Boillies auf ein Haar gezogen! 

Wurftechnik ist Stromauf. Dann Schnur spannen und warten. Zwei Ruten könnten etwas viel sein, da eine Barbe gerne mal ne richtige Flucht macht und dabei ne Rute mitnehmen könnte.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## allrounder11 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Da ich um die Jahreszeit ca. alle 3 Minuten werfe, wären 2 Ruten fatal.


----------



## Dunraven (13. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



Gohann schrieb:


> Als Futter habe ich spezielles Barbenfutter gekauft und es mit Paniermehl und etwas Sand gestreckt. Unter das Futter habe ich dann nen viertel Liter Maden und nen Beutel geriebenen Käse vom Aldi gemischt. Als Haken nen 8er Karpfenhaken. Den habe ich ordentlich mit Maden bestückt. War die erfolgreichste Montage so. Beifang waren  große Rotaugen bis 40 cm, Döbel und Nasen.



Warum denn der Sand, der ist doch eher negativ und hat da normal nichts drin zu suchen?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Da ich um die Jahreszeit ca. alle 3 Minuten werfe, wären 2 Ruten fatal.



Moin!
Du kannst sehr gut mit 2 Ruten fischen. Am besten funktioniert das, wenn man eine Feeder-(Köder meistens Maden) und eine Karpfenrute(mit Festblei, Käse oder Pellets als Köder) fischt. Die Festblei-Montage lege ich dabei in der Futterspur der Feeder. So hat man immer eine Futterspur, in der die Festblei_montage liegt und braucht nur mit einer Rute zu futtern.
Beim feedern auf Barbe(in stärkerer Strömung) fütter ich auch alle 2-5 Minuten nach.
@Lupus: Ich würde so nah wie möglich an der Strömungskante fischen und dabei kommt man im Rhein mit 80g niemals hin. Die Festblei-Rute kannst du ruhig immer eine Nummer schwerer fischen, als die Feeder, da du so einen optimalen Hakeffekt hast.
Gruss ROY


----------



## lsski (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Hallo 

Die Barben sind um diese Jahreszeit immer hinter einer Fluss biegung im sogenanten Strömungs Schatten ca 100-150m hinter dem Scheitelpunkt zur Spitze. Ich fange sie beim Feedern mit Käse den ich min 24h in Salz eingelegt ( Getrocknet habe)
Das Käsestüch wird als < 10cm Haarmontage gefischt.
(Inlinblei geklippt da haut die Barbe sich selber an und kann doch flüchten)
Mit Maden fängt mann zu fiele Alande und doch manchmal eine Grundel.
Werfe mit einer Feeder Sand-Kies beschwertes Futter an die Strömungskante und angel mit Festblei.
Die Käsestücke nicht zu klein schneiden weil die Harte Schale sich im Wasser abreibt , (Lockt).
Meine Letzte Barbe hat auf ein 120g Stück am 02er Schollenhaken gebissen. (Die war auch was Größer!!) 
Ergo:m  mit kleinen Käse fängt man viele kleine Barben mit großen Stücken Riesenbarben und Waller.

LG Jeff


----------



## allrounder11 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

@isski, diese Ochsenvariante ist m. M. n. nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


Wir haben schon 10 vs 12 er Haken getestet und da schon deutliche Unterschiede festgestellt.

Bei einem 02 er Haken kann es sich nur um Selbstmord handeln. Zwar muss der Haken dem großen Köder angepasst werden, aber auch ein 120 gramm Stück Käse halte ich für unsinn.

Eine Inline-Montage würde ich zudem keinesfalls am Fluss fischen.

Was spricht denn gegen eine normale Schlaufenmontage?


----------



## lsski (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> @isski, diese Ochsenvariante ist m. M. n. nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> 
> 
> Wir haben schon 10 vs 12 er Haken getestet und da schon deutliche Unterschiede festgestellt.
> ...


 
zur Frage : Aus Erfahung und weil es sicher funktioniert.
Eine Großbarbe hat an einer Karpfenrute einfach weniger abrisse.
Wenn eine Barbe auf meinen Köder beist ist sie mindestens 3 kg Schwer ! (Die Kleinen möchte ich nicht angeln)
Zugegeben die Großbarben sind nicht immer am Platz und wenn die Montage 6 Stunden im Wasser ist beißt auch mal eine kleinere Barbe aber .....sie hängt auch am 02er Haken.
wer sich das Groß-Barbenangeln mal anschauen möchte kann ja mal Vatertag´s zum Treffen des Rheinkreis Neuss kommen.
Da wird mit ca 6 Leuten 4 Tage geangelt und nur mit Kanonen auf Barben geschossen. Komisch das es bei uns immer funktioniert?!


LG Jeff


----------



## Gohann (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Ich kann Jeff da nur zustimmen! Kleine Barben kann man jede Menge beim Feedern auf Rotaugen  mit 3 Maden am Matchhaken fangen. Meist passiert es sogar, das man nichts anderes mehr fängt, wenn die Barben den Futterplatz eingenommen haben. 

Wer die großen ab 40 cm aufwärts fangen will, sollte auch mir entsprechendem Gerät darauf fischen. Meine größte Feederbarbe hatte 62 cm. Die Rute war bis zum Handteil rund. Es war keine Forellenflitsche sondern eine Shimano Heavy Feeder! Da möchte ich mal ein 12er Häkchen sehen, wie das nach dem Drill aussieht, wenn es diesen überhaupt übersteht.

Zum Thema zweite Rute: Da ich mit der Zweitrute nebenher gerne auf Zander angele, stellt sich die Frage bei mir selten. Man sollte bei der Zweitrute aber auf jeden Fall die Bremse bzw. den Freilauf gut einstellen. Sollte während eines Drills eine zweite Barbe beissen und die Bremse ist zu fest eingestellt, dann tschüs Rute.#h

Noch ne Frage in die Runde: Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen beim Nachtangeln auf Barben gemacht? Und welche?

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## u-see fischer (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Meine größte Barbe hatte 82 cm, gefangen in der Stadt deren Namen man hier nicht nennen darf. 

Gefangen gegen 24:00 Uhr, nachts zu angeln geht.


----------



## Gohann (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Wow, das war aber ne richtige Granate! Meine größte hat sich nen 10 cm Gummifisch reingezogen. Die hatte gut 70 cm. Bei der ersten Flucht dachte ich, ich hätte die Mutter aller Rheinzander gehakt! 

Danke für die Info! Habe nämlich die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Friedfische nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit am Rhein meist das Fressen einstellen. Habe im Dunkeln mur Aal, Zander und kleine Waller gefangen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## u-see fischer (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Muß gestehen, liegt schon etwas zurück, habe aber beim feedern meine Bisse/Fänge alle bei Dunkelheit gehabt. Kann aber auch daran liegen, das ich überwiegend in den Sommermonate in die Dunkelheit rein geangelt habe.

Der Fang der 82er war auch ein Erlebnis, Biss, Rute krum und das Jaulen der Bremse kam alles im Bruchteil einer Sekunde. Wäre die Rute nicht in einem Brandungsrutenhalter (Dreibein) gewesen, Rute wäre wohl in den Fluten des Rheins verschwunden. Habe die Barbe bestimmt 50 - 80 Meter stromab der Stelle gelandet wo sie gebissen hat. Der Kescher war natürlich zu klein, konnte den Fisch nur mit Hilfe eines Kollegen stranden und landen.


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Ich komme noch mal auf das von Lupus angefragte 'jetzt' zurück. Fangt ihr die Burschen jetzt bei dem ar***kalten Wetter und kaltem Wasser immer noch regelmässig? 
Oder ist das eher ein 'es geht zwar, aber eigentlich schon recht schwierig'?
Was ist eure beste Zeit auf Bärbels?

Stelle so grundsätzliche Fragen, weil mein Hausgewässer Ems hier im Münsterland zwar ein paar wenige Barben hat, diese aber sehr seltene Fänge sind.


----------



## Lupus (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Moin,
also ich war ja Sonntag die ganze Nacht am Wasser bis in die frühen Morgenstunden konnte man sehr gut Rotaugen und Brassen Feedern! Überhaupt kein Problem!

Nochmal zum Rutenaufbau...Ich würde in starker Strömung quasi mit der Fließrichtung fischen. Ich würde also in die Richtung werfen in die der Fluß fließt.  Ist das falsch und wenn ja warum??


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Lupus (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Noch eine sehr wichtige Frage!!
Gibt es *gute* Bücher rund ums Thema Barbenfischen und Feedern????

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Gohann (14. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



Lupus schrieb:


> Moin,
> also ich war ja Sonntag die ganze Nacht am Wasser bis in die frühen Morgenstunden konnte man sehr gut Rotaugen und Brassen Feedern! Überhaupt kein Problem!
> 
> Nochmal zum Rutenaufbau...Ich würde in starker Strömung quasi mit der Fließrichtung fischen. Ich würde also in die Richtung werfen in die der Fluß fließt.  Ist das falsch und wenn ja warum??
> ...



Du kannst im Prizip hinwerfen wohin Du möchtest! Irgendwann hängt auch mal ne Barbe dran. Ich persönlich werfe immer etwas Stromauf und warte bis die Montage liegen bleibt. Triffst Du beim Werfen immer die gleiche Stelle und darauf solltest Du achten baust Du dir einen Futterplatz auf, den die Barben dann annehmen. Anfangs kommen Brassen und andere Weissfische an Land. Plötzlich bleiben die häufigen Bisse aus. Meist sind die Barben dann am Platz. So meine Erfahrung.

Google mal nach Barbenangelforen. Da gibts genug Tipps.
Ich habe meine besten Fänge im Oktober gemacht. Von Vorteil war es auch, wenn die Montage nicht immer nur stur an einem Platz liegt, sondern auch ab und zu mal von der Strömung einige Meter weggetragen wurde.

Wie schon gesagt, meine Erfahrung.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Der-Graf (15. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



Gohann schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage in die Runde: Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen beim Nachtangeln auf Barben gemacht? Und welche?



Also ich habe am Rhein meine Barben bis jetzt fast ausschließlich während der Dämmerung oder nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit gefangen... Ich feedere zwar erst seit einigen Monaten, aber diese Beobachtung konnte ich schnell machen und hat sich bis jetzt wirklich bei jedem Ansitz wieder bestätigt.

Fischen tue ich Futterkörbe zwischen 80g und 140g mit und ohne Krallenblei. Wo ich die Rute genau auswerfe ist unterschiedlich. Entspannter ist der Ansitz mit leichteren Körben (80g mit Krallenblei) knapp hinter der Strömungskante in der Buhne. Dort fängt man dann neben Barben auch noch Rotaugen, Brassen, etc. Sobald ich die Körbe aber etwas schwerer wähle, was aber auch mehr Arbeit bedeutet (zuletzt 110g) und voll in den Strom nahe der Fahrrinne werfe, bekomme ich ziemlich selektiv Barben an den Haken (wenn nicht gerade die Grundeln da sind *grml*). Je nach Gewicht bleiben die Körbe selbst da liegen, oder aber man lässt den Futterkorb gezielt einige Meter durch die Futterspur rollen, um ihn dann irgenwann abzustoppen - war zuletzt mein Erfolgsrezept. Als Köder dienen mir dabei eigentlich immer 5-6 Maden am 8er bis 6er Haken. Damit habe ich schon Barben von 15 bis zuletzt 64cm gefangen. Der Futterkorb hängt dabei am Anti-Tangle-Boom. Als Schnur dient ne 35er Mono.

Ist natürlich alles keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, aber dafür, dass ich erst seit wenigen Monaten gezielt mit dem Feedern angefangen habe, läuft es erstaunlich gut. Die größte Barbe hatte wie gesagt 64cm und die habe ich vor anderthalb Wochen am Haken gehabt. War nicht von schlechten Eltern, auch wenn sie, anders als oben bei ähnlicher Größe beschrieben, die Rute nicht bis ins Handteil gebogen hat... 

Achja, noch erwähnenswert: Ich verwende als Rute eine Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder 390cm, WG-180g, als Rolle dient eine Okuma Cassien cs55.


----------



## lsski (15. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Jenzi Aicas 250g WG mit 280g Krallen / (Noppenbleie) Blei, 12er Geflochtene Schnur mit 45 Schlagschnur Auf Großer Freilaufrolle hoch abgestellt auf Uni cat Dreibein, Elektronische Bissanzeiger.
Haken 6er bis 02 Selbstgebunden an 10 - 70cm Festbleimontage.
Je weniger läuft je länger das Vorfach Je mehr reibt sich der Käse ab jehäufiger wird er erneuert. ( Höhere Lockwirkung) (10cm ca 6 Stunden 70cm ca 1 Stunde.)
mindestens24 Stunden Fischen für mindestens 1 Biss = einer Barbe über 3 kg oder 70 cm.
Ich darf hier nicht erzählen wo aber ich kann euch sagen im Rhein-Strom Mitte Schwimmen Barben die anders Fressen wie die Kleinen.
Wir habe um zum GROßBARBEN ERFOLG zu kommen Jahre auf diesen Fisch geangelt.
Ja sie sind noch überall aber jetzt fangen sie an sich in den Löchern zu  Stapeln und da sind Kleine und die MonsterBARBEN alle auf  einen Haufen und Fressen kaum....

So genug aus dem Nähkästchen ... Fangt mal was Größeres und ein Biss dauer wirklich 24 Stunden wenn man alles Richtig macht.......

PS Großbarben schmecken nicht und sind sehr Foto scheu.
Sie leben gerne Lange und Kämpfen dafür mit jedem Fang um so härter ;o)

LG Jeff

LG Jeff


----------



## LahnHunter (15. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

http://img805.*ih.us/img805/2243/rheinhattenheim05112011.jpg

*
  Wo: Walluf, Eltville, Hattenheim
Fisch: Kaum eine Barbe unter 60 cm, im Schnitt 60-70 cm
Uhrzeit: Morgens zwischen 10-12:00 und Mittags 15-17:00 Uhr kamen die meisten Bisse 2011
  Mit: Balzer Magna Maestro Barbe Spezial, 4,35 m, WG 280,** oder **Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder 4,20 m, WG 180*
*   Wie: Da ich voll in den Hauptstrom werfe, großer stabiler Tangle Boom, 140 Gramm oder 180 g Futterkorb + Futter
  Köder: 4 Maden auf 10er Haken **Gamakatsu LS3614F

Alle 5 Minuten Korb neu füllen und dann in den Strom auf gleiche Stelle werfen. Resultat, ich hatte wenig Grundeln und es ging fast immer was #h
*


----------



## u-see fischer (15. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



LahnHunter schrieb:


> http://img805.*ih.us/img805/2243/rheinhattenheim05112011.jpg
> 
> *
> Wo: Walluf, Eltville, Hattenheim
> ...



So ähnlich sieht meine Barbenstelle auch aus. Das Wasser kommt von links und verschwindet nach rechts. Da ist nichts mit Buhne oder Kehrwasser. 
Habe sogar die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich garnicht soweit rauswerfen muß, habe schon Barben mit 80 g Futterkorb gefangen.


----------



## Hov-Micha (15. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Moin ihr *ölner und anderen Angelfreunde#h

auch im schönen *Düsseldorf* werden ganzjährig Barben gefangen und man kann durchaus diesen Namen nennen oder habt ihr immer noch dicke Backen wegen der Geschichte damals in Worringen

Technik is die gleiche...Knubbel Blei mit Käse (komischerweise fang ich nix mit Aldikäse, Leerdamer finden die hier am besten!) und ab in die Mitte!
Im Sommer tagsüber auch an der Strömungskante, dazu Aale und Welse.
Die Bisse kommen wenn meißt kurz hintereinander dann herrscht wieder Ruhe so als würden die in Trupps umherziehen!

Helau aus Düsseldorf & TL

Micha


----------



## LahnHunter (15. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



Hov-Micha schrieb:


> Die Bisse kommen wenn meißt kurz hintereinander dann herrscht wieder Ruhe so als würden die in Trupps umherziehen!
> Micha



Joh genau so ist das, stundenlang nix und dann rums bums, kommt so ein ganzer Schwarm Barben vorbei.

Irre spannend manchmal, zuletzt hatte ich schon angefangen einzupacken, weil stundenlang gar nix ging und dann ein Hammerbiss und anschließend der beste Barbendrill des Jahres 

Viel unterschiedliches probieren hilft viel, wie hier :m

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd_Z4rONakA&feature=related


----------



## Lupus (15. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

*AAAAHHHHHHHHH|bigeyes:c* Dieser Name bitte nicht!!!


Nun gut erstmal danke für die vielen Tips ich werde den Viechern Samstag das nächste mal auf die Schuppen rücken und mal sehen was da geht.... Puh bei den Körben werde ich mir morgen erstmal was zulegen .....100g und mehr + Futter ist schonmal ne Ansage!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## lsski (16. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Auf passen mit falsch angemachten oder ausgebrachtem Futter lockst du die Fische dort hin wo es liegen bleibt.
dann ist der Fisch schon satt befor er deinen Köder verschmäht.

viel Erfolg


----------



## Dunraven (16. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Mich interessiert immer noch warum manche Sand in ihr Futter geben, das ergibt doch null Sinn beim Feedern. Da würde mich immer noch die Erklärung interessieren.


----------



## LahnHunter (16. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Im Hauptstrom bleibt bei mir nie was liegen, der Korb ist in 1-2 Minute komplett leer und das soll er auch, weil sich eine Futterspur (Wolke) bilden soll. Da wird keiner satt von.

Damit lock ich die Fische von Rüdesheim nach Eltville  :m

Sand ins Futter ... ich verdünne mit Paniermehl und ein wenig Haferflocken, kostet nicht viel und schadet nicht 

Nächstes Jahr versuch ich mein Glück vielleicht weiter oben in RLP (Osterspai bis Kaub). Bin letzten Sonntag mal die Strecke mit Familie abgefahren. War ordentlich leer unser "Rhein" und ich konnte ein paar gute Möglichkeiten für Feedern und Spinnen finden.

Vielleicht mach ich mal ein separaten Thread auf, damit ich mich vorab ein wenig über die Gegend und Erfolgsaussichten informieren kann.

Gruß von der Lahn |wavey:


----------



## Lupus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Der Sand im Futter macht dieses schwerer! Somit kommt es zügig auf Grund!

Einen anderen Grund kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## u-see fischer (16. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Ich benutze keinen (bis jetzt) Sand im Futter, sehe den Vorteil höchstens darin, dass das Futter durch den Sand nicht so klebt und schneller als Futterwolke aus dem Futterkorb gespült wird.

Der Futterkorb bring das Futter zum Grund, anders als beim Stippen, da werden Futterballen eingeworfen die dann zum Grund sinken müssen.


----------



## Gohann (16. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Der Sand soll das Futter in erster Linie schwerer machen. Ausserdem klebt das Barbenfutter teilweise extrem, das es manchmal nicht richtig ausgespült wird. Ein paar Händchen Sand auf 2 KG Futter haben bei mir bisher noch nicht geschadet.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## lsski (16. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Es gibt sowas wie eine Aalfeeder (Mal Bild Googeln )da wird das Blei gegen ein schweres ausgetauscht und man beködert das Netz mit Käse Stückchen und geriebenen aus der Tüte. Das Lockt ungemein und bevorzugt Barben !!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Das macht Sinn: mehr Gewicht!!

Wichtig beim Futter: vorher sieben! Nicht zuviel Wasser, besser am Vorabend anmachen und am nächsten Tag nachfeuchten...
Kein helles Futter, sondern eher bräunliches.

Und noch viel wichtiger: Im Futterkegel fischen.
Dazu viel "Tier", also Maden, gehackte Würmer (bestialische Sauerei, aber gut!) und evenuell "Muschel- und Schneckenklein" (auch eine ziemliche Sauerei)

Eine Rute aktiv mit Korb und Maden, die andere in der Futterspur mit Method oder Korb und Pellet.

Ich fische viereckige Körbe mit bis zu 150gr Noppenblei + Futter am Safety Clip

Kleiner Tip: bei den Körben von Browning löst sich ganz gerne das Blei vom Korb:e

Dazu Browning Syntec XXL und Fox Horizon Feeder, und als Rolle DAM Quick SLR oder 5000er Quantum und 
16er TerraLine, Hakengröße und Vorfach variabel.


----------



## Dunraven (16. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das macht Sinn: mehr Gewicht!!



Beim Stippen ja, beim Feeder macht es aber genau null Sinn und ist normal eher kontraproduktiv. Was willst Du mit mehr Gewicht? Das Futter wird ausgespühlt und trennt sich vom Sand, da bringt es nichts. Mehr Gewicht um zum Boden zu kommen, was u.a. der Sinn und Grund beim Stippen ist, braucht man nicht da der Korb das Gewicht bildet. Ums nicht Satt machen geht es auch nicht, dafür kann man einen kleineren Korb nehmen der auch weniger Angriffsfläche bietet und damit weniger Blei benötigt.


Das mit dem kleben macht auch null Sinn, das klebt ja normal damit es nicht zu schnell sich auflöst oder um Lebendköder zu binden bis das Futter am Grund ist. Von daher löst es sich auch schneller auf wenn man Maden rein haut oder weniger klebendes Futter nimmt oder eben Futtermehle welche die Bindung reduzieren, wie z.B. Hanfmehl, Kokosmehl, ect. 

Evt. stehe ich ja auch dem Schlach, aber ich wähle den Korb doch von der Größe danach aus wieviel Futter rein soll. Jetzt haue ich da doch kein Sand rein weil mein Futter zu sehr klebt, mit der Folge wieder weniger Futter zu haben. Dann wechsel ich einfach das Futter auf ein weniger klebendes, mache es nicht so feucht oder geben eben Futter dazu welches das Auflöseverhalten steuert. Erst recht wenn man dann alle 2 Min auswirft um Futter am Platz zu haben. Denn Köder die man einholt oder auswirft können nicht fangen. Da macht es doch Sinn etwas mehr Zeit zu haben zwischen dem Auswerfen satt die mit Sand dann zu verringern? Wie gesagt ich sehe da irgendwie null Sinn und verstehe das nicht.


----------



## lsski (17. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Ich habe keine Ahnung was für Strömungen in Ostfriesischen Flüssen herschen aber der Rhein in Leverkusen ist schon eine Aufgabe  da hast du schnell was falsch gemacht...........
( Um den Themenstarter mal beizupflichten)
Kleine Barben angeln kann wirklich Jeder, auf die großen Klopper anzusitzen verlangt Jahre lange Erfahrung und einer Gruppe von Infizierten.
Wenn wir Vatertag´s unsere alte Truppe zusammen trommeln um am Rhein Großbarben zu angeln ist das kleinste Blei 140g und das schwerste 360g. (Wir kommen alle aus dem Rheinkreis Neuss)
Und fangen unsere Big Barbello´s !


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

@Dunraven: Durch den Sand benötige ich weniger Blei um den Korb so schwer wie möglich zu machen um ihn "runter" zu bekommen.

Wenn die Mischung ausgewaschen ist, ist der Korb leichter, ich bekomme ihn also schneller hoch.

Beispiel: Bleigewicht mit Sandgemisch: 120gr, ohne Sandgewicht 130 bzw 140gr.

Jedenfalls bin ich der Meinung, das es etwas ausmacht.


----------



## Fr33 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Hallo Ihr Barbenjäger 

Also was die Sache mit dem Gewicht angeht - kann ich eher Dunraven verstehen. Im grunde muss man das Futter beim Feedern nicht schwerer machen, sondern die Kombi aus Futterkorb + Feederfutter macht den Part allein aus. ich verwende so Betonfutter alla Rhein2010, Barbe Spezial oder Mastermix Barbe vom Ofenloch. Richtig angefeuchtet klebt es ganz gut wenn es muss, kann ne Menge Partikel wie Maden aufnehmen aber ist nach dem Sieben dennoch locker.

Wie schnell das Futter aus dem Korb kommt beeinflusst die Strömung, das Futter selbst bzw. dessen Feuchte und der Anteil an Maden, die mit im Korb landen. Will ich weniger Futter einbringen kommen kleinere Korbmodelle ans Band, oder die Intervalle werden erhöht.

Was den Korb selbst angeht - es gibt ja versch. Stellen im Rhein. ich fisch fast nur noch Krallenkörbe, bei denen ich rund 30% des Gewichtes einsparen kann, da die Krallen sich schon in den Grund bohren wenns sein muss. Aber an meinen Stellen brauche ich je nach Wurfweite dennoch 120-160gr Krallenkörbe.

Super wichtig ist m.M, dann man per Feedergum auf der Spule, die Distanz begrenzt um so immer auf der gleichen Futterspur zu fischen.....


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Isski ich spreche Euch nicht die Ahnung ab, ich glaube das ihr fangt, ich glaube ich kann da sicher einiges von Euch lernen, keine Frage. Ich verstehe nur eben die Begründung nicht.
Wenn asphaltmonster sagt er spart Bleigewicht, dann kann ich es nicht verstehen. Wenn der Sand 10g ausmacht, dann lasse ich den Sand weg, nutze einen kleineren Korb, habe weniger Angriffsfläche für die Stömung und brauche ebenfalls weniger Blei bei gleicher Futtermenge (denn der wegfallende Sand sorgt dafür das der kleinere Korb reicht). Eher noch weniger, denn das Blei ist ja normal schwerer als Sand so dass das selbe Gewicht weniger Volumen hat. Und wenn jetzt sagen wir die Hälfte vom Sand rausgespühlt ist, dann bedeutet es ja auch das der Korb auf einmal zu leicht ist und damit weg treibt mit der anderen Hälfte vom Futter, so das es nicht mehr dort landet wo es hin soll sondern sich während der Drift verteilt, die auch noch die Chance auf Hänger erhöht. Oder ist es da bei Euch ein wenig anders als bei unseren Tiedengewässern wo wir halt normal nur 80-120g brauchen bei auf-/ablaufendem Wasser? Wenn natürlich mit rollendem Korb gefischt werden soll verstehe ich den Ansatz, ich dachte aber es geht um festliegenden. 

Wie gesagt da verstehe ich halt noch nicht genau weshalb es bei Euch soviel bringen soll und so wichtig ist und sonst nirgends. Ich habe ja auch schon einige Angelvideos vom Barbenfischen am Rhein gesehen und einige Artikel gelesen, auch da habe ich nie etwas von Sand gehört oder gesehen oder gelesen. Ich kenne nur die Antworten von Zammataro, Schlögel, Weigang, ect. auf Fragen nach Sand im Feederfutter, und die stimmen mit meiner Erfahrung überein, das man über die Korbgröße die Futtermenge und über das Korbgewicht das Absinken regelt, so das Sand null Sinn macht da es seine Aufgabe beim Stippen beim Feedern nicht erfüllen muss. Ich kenne auch keinen der Sand rein füllt, daher interessiert es mich ja eben warum es laut Euch dann doch so wichtig ist und warum man das nicht auch mit einem Futterkorbwechsel erreichen kann. Evt. finde ich da ja noch Vorteile die ich bisher nicht bedacht oder übersehen habe. Oder ihr findet da ein paar Anregungen die Ihr mal probieren könntet, das ist ja das schöne am Nachfragen und Diskutieren, man kann nur dazu lernen.


----------



## Gohann (17. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht, warum sich hier am Sand aufgehängt wird! Wer ihn nicht ins Futter geben will, der soll es bleiben lassen. Ausserdem möchte ich mich bei meiner Angelei mit Leuten wie Matthias Weigang vergleichen, den ich übrigens persönlich kenne, da er auch an meinem Hausgewässer fischt. Das ist eine andere Liga. Ich möchte mich beim Angeln entspannen und mir ist auch ein Tag ohne Fang egal.Ich muss nicht auf Teufel komm raus Fische fangen.

Ohne jetzt noch neues Öl ins Feuer gießen zu wollen, ich kenne auch Angler die an Maden sparen und statt dessen ein Paket gekochten Reis unters Futter mischen. 

Jeder so wie er mag!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## lsski (18. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Hej Sand mache ich auch manchmal rein aber nur wenn mein selbst zusammengemixtes zu sehr klebt.
( Dann angel ich aber auch auf Rotauge und Co)
und beim Barbenangeln hat die obenliegende Rute ein Futterkorbeigenbau geschlossen mit Käse und die untere Rute nix.
Da lockt das Monsterstück Käse die Monsterbarbe...........

Barben im Rhein JETZT! in diesem Sinne.#h


----------



## Lupus (18. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Hallo,
ich finde nicht das man sich hier am Sand aufhängt. Im Gegenteil ich bin dafür das man kritisch nachfragtden nur was ich verstehe kann ich auch sinnvoll einsetzen und mache nicht nur blind nach was andere mir vorbeten!

Und bisher gebe ich Dunraven recht! Die bisherigen Argumente haben auch mich nicht überzeugt!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Gohann (18. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich finde nicht das man sich hier am Sand aufhängt. Im Gegenteil ich bin dafür das man kritisch nachfragtden nur was ich verstehe kann ich auch sinnvoll einsetzen und mache nicht nur blind nach was andere mir vorbeten!
> 
> Und bisher gebe ich Dunraven recht! Die bisherigen Argumente haben auch mich nicht überzeugt!
> ...



Dann fischst Du eben ohne Sand. Bei mir hat er bisher keine Nachteile gebracht! Jeder eben so wie er mag.#c

Habe die Erzählungen mit den Partyfrikadellen als Köder erst ind Reich der Fabel verbannt. Nur als ich den ersten Fang sah wurde mir anders|bigeyes.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## lsski (19. November 2011)

*AW: Barben im Rhein JETZT!*

Großer Köder Großer Fisch ist bei Barben immer richtig !
Nur müssen Fische vorhanden sein und man auch bereit sein länger als 24 Stunden keinen Großbarben biss zu bekommen.
Aber wenn einmen langweilig wird kann er ja mit der zweiten Feederfutter und kleinen Haken auf Rotauge und Co angeln.
:m Köder ab 100g sind ok Herzhaftes fängt immer gut.
Würstchen Käse Frikadelle ................

http://www.igfa.org/records/Fish-Records.aspx?LC=ATR&Fish=Barbel


----------



## Krabat_11 (3. Januar 2019)

So als Winterbeschäftigung hole ich den Thread mal wieder aus den Tiefen des Boards hoch. Gilt das Beschriebene knapp 8 Jahre später eigentlich noch? Es hat sich viel getan und von Barbenruns gerade hier am Hochrhein habe ich lange nix gehört. Die 80+ Omas uns Opas, die gibt es noch?


----------



## Andal (3. Januar 2019)

Wenn du die tiefen und ruhigeren Löcher kennst, dann kannst du es schon mal mit einem zölligen Würfel Gouda, Leberwurstteig, Hühhnerleber, Frühstücksfleisch etc. probieren. Wobei der Januar nicht unbedingt der beste Monat ist.


----------



## Krabat_11 (4. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du die tiefen und ruhigeren Löcher kennst, dann kannst du es schon mal mit einem zölligen Würfel Gouda, Leberwurstteig, Hühhnerleber, Frühstücksfleisch etc. probieren. Wobei der Januar nicht unbedingt der beste Monat ist.


Nun, im Januar wollte ich auch gar nicht los.... bevor das Wasser nicht 12-13 Grad hat macht das mir keinen Spaß weil kalt und die Barben haben auch nicht so Lust. Ich geh im Winter Spinnfischen, solange keine Schonzeit ist.
Aber so grundsätzlich, hat sich das Barbenangeln bei Euch die Jahre geändert, oder gibt es immer noch reichlich Fisch?


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2019)

Kann ich dir ab dem ersten Halbjahr beantworten. Für 2019 soll die Barbe der Hauptzielfisch werden.


----------



## Matrix85 (11. Januar 2019)

@Krabat_11 , super das du den Thread ausgegraben hast war sehr interessant zu lesen wie vor 10 Jahren auf „Grossbarben“ geangelt wurde. 

@Andal super das die Barbe dein Zielfisch sein wird. 

Seit 2017 fange ich an meinen Spots nicht mehr so viele Barben oder Nasen. Brassen und Rotaugen gehen ab und an noch ganz gut. 
In diesem Jahr Versuch ich ein paar neue Spots aus. 
Gruß und Petri heil


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Seit 2017 fange ich an meinen Spots nicht mehr so viele Barben oder Nasen. Brassen und Rotaugen gehen ab und an noch ganz gut.


Erging mir genauso. 
Die beste Zeit war bei mir immer Mitte August bis Anfang November. Und da waren auch immer Kapitale bei. Mehrere von 60 bis 80 und über 80.
Allerdings herrschte da auch ein anderer Pegel. 
Aber der Rhein ist ja fast jedes Jahr etwas anders, da muss man sich anpassen und auch den Fisch suchen. 
Letztes so wie davor das Jahr hätt ich zu wenig Zeit um viel zu suchen. Das wird zum Glück dieses Jahr anders. 
Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich auf Barbe nicht im vollen Strom mit viertel Kilo Gewichten fische.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

...maximal an der Kante zur Strömung. 100 gr. sind so die Grenze, wo es mir kein Spass mehr macht.


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...maximal an der Kante zur Strömung. 100 gr. sind so die Grenze, wo es mir kein Spass mehr macht.


Jop. 
Genauso bei mir. 
Meist sind es 60g an der Kant.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jop.
> Genauso bei mir.
> Meist sind es 60g an der Kant.


Ist ja traumhaft. 
Je nach Pegel ab 100g.

Bis 120g alles noch gut.
Bis 160g mit Krallen fische ich zwar noch aber Spaß ist das dann nicht mehr.
Fische auch nicht in der Fahrrinne sondern auch nur an der Strömungskante.


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Ich habs mal im Strom mit 200g Körben probiert und direkt wieder sein lassen. 
Das ist mir zu anstrengend. 
N ganzer Tag Spinnfischen ist dagegen nix.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2019)

Ja das ist schon übel die knechterei. 
Ich mag aber auch einfach nicht weiter aufrüsten .
Die dafür erforderlichen Ruten sind nicht mein Ding .


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

Es ist auch weit angenehmer, sich die Plätze zu suchen, wo das Wasser ruhiger ist und sich natürliches Futter sammelt. Ich halte es auch für erfolgreicher. Grad am Rhein lässt es sich ja trefflich spotten!


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Mit welchen Ködern wirst Du es denn versuchen Andal?
Mit Pellets und Käse hatte ich bisher keine grossen Erfolge. Maden gingen bisher am besten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...maximal an der Kante zur Strömung. 100 gr. sind so die Grenze, wo es mir kein Spass mehr macht.



Bruder im Geiste.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

Ob mit Maden was geht, wird der Grundelbestand zeigen. Ich fürchte eher weniger. Käse kommt mit Sicherheit dran. Pellets & Boilies funktionieren sicher. Das weiß ich bereits.


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Dann muss ich hartnäckiger mit Pellets bleiben 
Glücklicherweise hab ich wenig Grundeln an den bisherigen erfolgreichen Stellen, aber wenn neue Stellen angetestet werden, sieht es wahrscheinlich anders aus.
Aber das ist ja das schöne daran. Testen, lernen und freuen wenn's dann klappt.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

Die Grundeln waren in 2018 rückläufig. Mal sehen, wie das so mit denen wird.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist auch weit angenehmer, sich die Plätze zu suchen, wo das Wasser ruhiger ist und sich natürliches Futter sammelt. Ich halte es auch für erfolgreicher. Grad am Rhein lässt es sich ja trefflich spotten!


Ja stimmt, der Rhein hat da Spots zu bieten da gibt's schon krasse Unterschiede. 
Was Köder angeht so habe ich für mich festgestellt das Maden und auch in Kombination mit Wurm gut gehen. 
Vor allem muss ordentlich Leben ins Futter. 
Maden, Caster. ...


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...maximal an der Kante zur Strömung. 100 gr. sind so die Grenze, wo es mir kein Spass mehr macht.


Ich war im letzten Jahr das erstemal an der Ijssel und musste gleich 130gr Kralle dran hängen....war heftig.....nach 5-6 Std war ich platt obwohl ich nur alle 15min einen Korb geworfen habe.

Habe mit zwei Anglern aus NL gesprochen...die sagten alle 3-5 Min muss ein Korb mit viel Maden/Caster geworfen werden wenn du Barben fangen willst....ich denke das gilt auch für den Rhein.

Werde in 2019 auch vermehrt die Barbe nachstellen.....mal schauen wo.....hier in der Ems, an der Ijssel in NL und ggf auch am Rhein im Bereich Rees / Emmerich


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Habe mit zwei Anglern aus NL gesprochen...die sagten alle 3-5 Min muss ein Korb mit viel Maden/Caster geworfen werden wenn du Barben fangen willst....ich denke das gilt auch für den Rhein.


Definitiv, das Unterschreibe ich dir .


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

Genau an dem Punkt scheiden sich die Geister und die Methoden. 

Die Europäer traditinell mit Bröserlfutter und Maden, die Briten mit Pellets und Boilies am Haken und im Korb. Letzteres ist auch deutlich einfacher auf Dauer zu bevorraten.


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Pellets muss man auch nicht sieben


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

Oder einfach einen schönen Brocken Frühstücksfleisch, Käsepaste, oder den "guten" Gouda von Feinkost Albrecht an wohlgesuchter Stelle anbieten.

Geht mir eh nicht in den Kopf, wieso man "mitten in die Fahrrinne" mit Futterkörben werfen muss. Bis die Rute abgelegt ist, hat das Futter eh seine Reise in die Nordsee angetreten.


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder

Könnte am Rhein evtl auch auf Barbe funktionieren. 
Allerdings müsste man da eine Alternative zu dem süßen Sirup haben.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2019)

Ich denke das viele reinbringen von Ködern in der Fahrrinne ist schon sinnvoll.Ausserdem gibt es eine schöne lange Fuuterspur ggf. bis ur Nordsee 
Barben folgen diese Futterspur....sie stehen halt auf schnell strömmende Gewässerabschnitte.....wenn diese noch kieselig sind....perfekt
In einer Aussenkurve muss ich allerdings nicht sooo weit rauswerfen, Nachteil dabei ist das dort der ganze Müll, Äste usw angespült wird. Darum bevorzuge ich die gerade Strecke oder die Innenkurve und werfe ca 30-40m raus


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder
> 
> Könnte am Rhein evtl auch auf Barbe funktionieren.
> Allerdings müsste man da eine Alternative zu dem süßen Sirup haben.


Link iss Klasse...habe ich mir schon öfters angeschaut
Alternative zu süss wäre Leberkonzentrat ins Futter bzw zu den Pellets

Idee...Madenkleber...hab aber keine Ahnung ob das die Pellets klebt


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Barben folgen diese Futterspur....sie stehen halt auf schnell strömmende Gewässerabschnitte.....wenn diese noch kieselig sind....perfekt


Die Lehrmeinung derer, die gar furchterbare Feederruten, jenseits der 250 gr. verkaufen (wollen). Genau das Gegenteil dessen, wo ich meine Barben in den kleineren Seitenflüssen fange. Aber die Fischart bleibt die gleiche. Nicht das ich diese Aussage negieren möchte. Aber man fängt sie auch mit deutlich weniger Kraftaufwand.


----------



## alexpp (12. Januar 2019)

Ihr seid schon schlimm, wegen euch gehe ich bald wieder Feedern. Meine Erfahrung besteht zwar aus max. 15 Angeltagen, aber mit Buhnen habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Mehr Grundeln und weniger Barben. Die besten Stellen am Rhein sind bis jetzt die kurz hinter einer Fährrampe und am Anfang einer Innenkurve. Ich werfe auch bis zu 50m, mit 2 Ruten, aber nicht jede paar Minuten. Bis jetzt nur mit Maden, auch reichlich im Futter.


----------



## alexpp (12. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Lehrmeinung derer, die gar furchterbare Feederruten, jenseits der 250 gr. verkaufen (wollen). Genau das Gegenteil dessen, wo ich meine Barben in den kleineren Seitenflüssen fange. Aber die Fischart bleibt die gleiche. Nicht das ich diese Aussage negieren möchte. Aber man fängt sie auch mit deutlich weniger Kraftaufwand.


Bei großen 120g Futterkörben + Futter, die bei weitem nicht in die Hauptströmung geworfen werden, werden solche Ruten benötigt (in meinem Fall bis 230g).


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Ich beschränke mich mittlerweile auf eine Rute.
Kommt höchstens noch ne Rute mit Köfi raus.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

Es gibt eben auch noch Wasser zwischen dem Hauptstrom und in der Buhne - vor allem dann, wenn es gar keine Buhnen gibt.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich beschränke mich mittlerweile auf eine Rute.
> Kommt höchstens noch ne Rute mit Köfi raus.


Vor allem dann  sehr empfehlenswert, wenn man "ins Schwarze" trifft. Ein doppelter Barbendrill, wenn man alleine am Wasser ist, ist keine Freude und geht oft blöd aus.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich denke das viele reinbringen von Ködern in der Fahrrinne ist schon sinnvoll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexpp (12. Januar 2019)

@Andal 
Diese Stellen bevorzuge ich nun auch


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> wo ich meine Barben in den kleineren Seitenflüssen fange.


Meine Ausgabe habe ich auf den Rhein bzw. auf die Ijseel bezogen....klar fange ich auch hier in der Ems (kleiner Fluss 30m breit, Kröbe bis max 70gr bei normalen Wasserstand) meine Barben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2019)

Beim Barbenangeln vom Buhnenkopf hätte ich keine Feederrute besser brauchen können, als meine Karpfenruten.
Vom Buhnenkopf  aus habe ich mit dem Birnenblei und einer schönen Käsekugel ausgeworfen, allerdings nur 20-30 Meter und bereits an den Strömungsrand, Die Strömung drückt die Montage ruck zuck an die Strömungskante und angefüttert habe ich direkt am Buhnenkopf, eher schon wieder etwas in das Buhnenfeld geworfen, mit  Tennisball großen stark beschwerten Futterballen.

Selbst an der Strömungskante war die Rute gut unter Spannung.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

Es ist doch schön, dass so viele Wege nach Rom führen!


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ihr seid schon schlimm, wegen euch gehe ich bald wieder Feedern.  ....iss doch super
> 
> Die besten Stellen am Rhein sind bis jetzt die kurz hinter einer Fährrampe und am Anfang einer Innenkurve. Ich werfe auch bis zu 50m, mit 2 Ruten, aber nicht jede paar Minuten. Bis jetzt nur mit Maden, auch reichlich im Futter.


Mit 2 Ruten nur wenn ich die ankette....habe es gesehen wenn ein Barbe einsteigt.....war fast weg die Rute....ich würd nicht mal pinkeln gehen wenn die Rute/der Köder noch im Wasser ist ....ok....beim baden vielleicht


----------



## alexpp (12. Januar 2019)

Guter Brandungsrutenhalter inkl. 10L Eimer eingehengt ist schon Pflicht. Zusätzlich sind wir meist zu zweit.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2019)

Das ist doch das tolle am Barben angeln ,den Biss sehen und rumms


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist doch schön, dass so viele Wege nach Rom führen!


Jaaa stimmt....Eine Bekannte aus Osnabrück wollte uns in Greven (bei Münster) besuchen....als sie das Schild sah Grenze D/NL sagte sie zum Beifahrer...ops...wir fahren einen kleinen Umweg....Sie ist aber angekommen....nicht zum Kaffee sondern zum Abendessen


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Jaaa stimmt....Eine Bekannte aus Osnabrück wollte uns in Greven (bei Münster) besuchen....als sie das Schild sah Grenze D/NL sagte sie zum Beifahrer...ops...wir fahren einen kleinen Umweg....Sie ist aber angekommen....nicht zum Kaffee sondern zum Abendessen


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Guter Brandungsrutenhalter inkl. 10L Eimer eingehengt ist schon Pflicht. Zusätzlich sind wir meist zu zweit.


In welchen Bereich angelt ihr denn _*alle*_ auf Barbe am Rhein


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> In welchen Bereich angelt ihr denn _*alle*_ auf Barbe am Rhein


Zwischen Neuwied und Linz.


----------



## alexpp (12. Januar 2019)

Zwischen Bonn und Köln.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> In welchen Bereich angelt ihr denn _*alle*_ auf Barbe am Rhein


Unterschiedlich,freie Strecke, vor einer Innenkurve und lohnenswerte Buhnenfelder .
Zwischen KR und DU


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Vor allem dann  sehr empfehlenswert, wenn man "ins Schwarze" trifft. Ein doppelter Barbendrill, wenn man alleine am Wasser ist, ist keine Freude und geht oft blöd aus.


Schon passiert. Ging grad noch gut. 
Seitdem nur noch eine auf Barbe. 
Eine Barbe ist nach einem Drill auch ziemlich platt, da muss man sich sorgfältig um den Fisch kümmern.


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> In welchen Bereich angelt ihr denn _*alle*_ auf Barbe am Rhein


Raum Duisburg.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2019)

Habe bisher ein paar Stellen zwischen Rees und Emmerich angeschaut....aber man muss echt weit schleppen bis man vom Auto zum Wasser kommt.
Wie sieht das im Raum Duisburg aus..muss man da auch so weit tippeln?


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schon passiert. Ging grad noch gut.
> Seitdem nur noch eine auf Barbe.
> Eine Barbe ist nach einem Drill auch ziemlich platt, da muss man sich sorgfältig um den Fisch kümmern.


Es widerspricht auch si ganz und gar meinen Angewohnheiten, mal vom "Fallenstellen am See" abgesehen. Ich plane meinen Gang runter ans Wasser, schnappe mir die eine Rute und da nötige Kleinzeug. Das muss reichen und das reicht auch. Mit einer Rute konzentriert fischen bringt einfach mehr Erfolg, als mit 1+x herumwirtschaften. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2019)

Ich schleppe leider IMMER zuviel mit ans Wasser....es könnt ja sein man braucht es doch...muss echt noch lernen abzurüsten


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich nach Feierabend mal 2 Stündchen los will und am nächsten Tag wieder um halb Fünf raus muss kommt noch nichtmal n Stuhl mit. 
Rute, Kleinzeug, Eimerchen und Kescher.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich schleppe leider IMMER zuviel mit ans Wasser....es könnt ja sein man braucht es doch...muss echt noch lernen abzurüsten


Ein sehr zäher Prozess, der sich bei mir schon locker über 20 Jahre hinzieht. Bewußt nicht so große Taschen kaufen und vieeeel Selbstdisziplin!


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2019)

Ich Schleppe oder anders ich ziehe auch reichlich zeug mit, auch wenn ich nur mit einer Rute fische. 
Man will es ja auch bequem haben.


----------



## alexpp (12. Januar 2019)

Mit einem guten Wägelchen ist es meist kein Problem bis zu einem Kilometer zu gehen.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

Einfach NACH einem Fischen aussortieren, was man wirklich gebraucht hat. Dann das Haupt neigen, so dass sich der Senf in einer Ecke sammelt und gründlich nachdenken. Soll helfen!


----------



## alexpp (12. Januar 2019)

Der Titel des Threads ist doch geil


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Januar 2019)

Ich war schon immer faul und habe dann mit dem Rhein in Leverkusen, an der Wuppermündung einige Buhnen gehabt, wo man nur selten angesprochen wurde, wenn man mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser fuhr. Vermute aber, das dort auch mittlerweile mehr durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## alexpp (13. Januar 2019)

Du bist doch nicht etwa über die Brücke gefahren, ist ja unglaublich. Ich glaube, das geht eher nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Januar 2019)

Ja klar, über die Schwimmbrücke, dann über den Radweg und hinter dem Altarm wieder in Richtung Ufer

Früher gab es für 30DM eine Jahreskarte für die Wuppermündung, dann konnte man sich auf die Schwimmkörper setzen und wunderbar auf die Forellen angeln, die bei Hochwasser aus den Kotten kamen.


----------



## alexpp (13. Januar 2019)

Den mutigen gehört die Welt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Januar 2019)

Das war damals nichts besonderes, damit war ich nicht allein.


----------



## alexpp (13. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist das Beangeln der ganzen Wuppermündung, des Dreiecks von der ersten Buhne zur Wuppermündung und des nächsten Buhnenfeldes verboten.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2019)

Man muss auch unterscheiden wie man die Barben ärgern will. 
Auf einem schönen Buhnenkopf mit den Klassikern als Köder und ein wenig Ausdauer fängt man irgendwann seine Barbe. 

Andere sind ehrgeiziger und wollen sich damit nicht zufrieden geben. Je höher der Aufwand desto höher die Erwartung. Wenn wir letzten Herbst nach 4-5 Stunden zusammengepackt haben und „nur“ eine Barbe oder Nase hatten, war das dem Aufwand nicht gerecht. 

Deshalb dieses Jahr mal ein paar neue Spots aufsuchen und antesten


----------



## hanzz (15. Januar 2019)

Welche Pellets und in welcher Größe werden von Euch am Rhein denn auf Barben angeboten?


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Welche Pellets und in welcher Größe werden von Euch am Rhein denn auf Barben angeboten?


Standard sind 14 mm Pellets von Northern Baits. Von denen habe ich immer einige vorgebohrte in einem Döschen mit Öl, vorzugsweise fischigem Öl zu liegen. Ich bilde mir ein, dass sie so ölig um einen Tick besser fangen und besser halten tun sie geölt auch. Fallweise dann schon mal zwei, oder drei ... oder mit einem grellen 10 mm Popup zum Fallen stellen im See, oder einer sehr ruhigen Stelle im Fluss.


----------



## hanzz (15. Januar 2019)

Danke Andal 
Das Öl dürfte ja auch eine gute Lockwirkung haben. 
Fütterst du am Rhein auch mit Pellets an?


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Januar 2019)

Habe ich im Rhein noch nicht verwendet.
Aber fischig und ölig habe ich u.a. allerdings verwende ich kleinere,8mm .
Bin bis dato mit 8mm gut auf Brassen und Karpfen gefahren.
Ich verwende Pellets von Coppens  und Sonubaits


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Danke Andal
> Das Öl dürfte ja auch eine gute Lockwirkung haben.
> Fütterst du am Rhein auch mit Pellets an?


Füttern sehr begrenzt. Entweder mit kleinen PVA Bags, oder mal eine handvoll aus der la Meng.


----------



## hanzz (15. Januar 2019)

Hab im Futterkorb bisher immer ne halbe Handvoll Halibutpellets 8mm mitgefüttert. Als ich noch mit 2 Ruten gefischt hab, hab ich an einer Rute zwei Pellets am Haar und an der anderen Rute Maden angeboten. 
Da haben die Barben immer die Maden bevorzugt. 
Auf Pellets haben dann nur große Rotaugen gebissen. 
Bin gespannt, wie es mit Pellets only wird.
Werd wohl auch mal mit anderen probieren.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

Wie schon gesagt, auf Maden gabs die letzten Jahre nur Grundeln...


----------



## hanzz (15. Januar 2019)

Da hab ich echt ne glückliche Strecke. 
Pro Angeltag gibt's höchstens mal eine verirrte Grundel. 
Selbst wenn ich mal recht na an der Steinpackung platziere, kaum Grundeln. 
An anderen Stellen sieht es dann aber genauso aus.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, auf Maden gabs die letzten Jahre nur Grundeln...


Nicht immer.Manchmal sind die Brassen schon am Platz und dann kommt bei der Schlacht ums Buffet kaum eine Grundel dazu sich den Happen einzuverleiben.
Geht aberleide auch genau anders herum.
Die Mega Brassenzeit ist schon lange vorbei,leider.
Es gibt aber auch Stellen wo du nie oder selten ne Grundel fängst aber da bekommt man auch keine Barben,jedenfalls ich nicht.
Pellets sind auf alle Fälle mal ein paar Versuche wert.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

Bei euch ist es auch eher mal sandig. Wir haben nur steinigen Grund - und mehr Grundeln.


----------



## hanzz (15. Januar 2019)

Ja oftmals sandig oder noch kiesig. 

Interessant wie unterschiedlich es doch ist. 
Brassen gehen ganz gut und Barben wo keine Grundeln sind eigentlich auch.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

Die letzten Jahre war ich voll auf Zander und Rapfen. Deswegen auch für 2019 der Kurswechsel zur Barbe.


----------



## ulli1958m (15. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre war ich voll auf Zander und Rapfen. Deswegen auch für 2019 der Kurswechsel zur Barbe.


Cool...dann hoffe ich mal das wir hier ein paar schöne Bärbels sehen


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei euch ist es auch eher mal sandig. Wir haben nur steinigen Grund - und mehr Grundeln.


Ja der linke Niederrhein,das gelobte Land.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ja der linke Niederrhein,das gelobte Land.


Wie gut, dass ich diese lokalen Befindlichkeiten als Neorheinländer mit Migrationshintergrund nicht teilen muss!


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ja der linke Niederrhein,das gelobte Land.


Ost-Frankreich?


----------



## Matrix85 (16. Januar 2019)

Bei uns am Rhein (Ecke Worms - Lampertheim) 
fange ich erst mal 3-4 Grundeln, wenn dann langsam Barben, Nasen oder Brassen eintreffen sind die Grundeln schlagartig weg. 
Ich hab die Roten Krill pellets von sonubaits immer dabei, super Köder. 
Immer im Wechsel, ein Korb mit Maden und danach wieder Pellets. 
Oh man, freu ich mich schon auf wärmeres Wetter. 
Wo ist der Klimawandel wenn man ihn braucht ?


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Roten Krill pellets von sonubaits...../QUOTE]
> Ja die z.b. sind gut. Ich gehe mal davon aus das du die Futterpellets nimmst im Rhein.
> Die soften Hookerpellets halten da wohl nicht lange.
> Die nutze ich nur im Stillwasser.


----------



## Matrix85 (16. Januar 2019)

Ja genau @feederbrassen, ich weiche die 2-3 Minuten ein, dann sind die perfekt. In die großen Körbe geht ordentlich was rein, mit meinem Grundfutter gedeckelt und raus damit.


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja genau @feederbrassen, ich weiche die 2-3 Minuten ein, dann sind die perfekt. In die großen Körbe geht ordentlich was rein, mit meinem Grundfutter gedeckelt und raus damit.


Jipp ,deckelchen Futter uunten im Korb,Pellets drauf oben Futterdeckel und ab.


----------



## Matrix85 (16. Januar 2019)

@feederbrassen wo am Rhein bist du unterwegs? 
Letztes Jahr war es schwer an meinen Spots. Ich glaube dieses Jahr bekommen wir viel Hochwasser! Ich Versuch ein paar neue Spots auf der Rheinland-Pfalz Seite aus! kann es kaum abwarten bis das Wetter besser wird


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2019)

Ab der dritten Märzwoche kann man wieder richtig rechnen. Dann überwiegt das Licht den Schatten...

Lasst die Futterpellets etwas quellen und stopft sie dann einfach in einen Blockendfeeder. Hält gut und spült langsam aus.


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Januar 2019)

@Matrix85 Linke Rheinseite zwischen Krefeld und  DU -Mündelheim,rechte Rheinseite höhe Krefeld.
Du denn?


----------



## Matrix85 (16. Januar 2019)

200km Strom abwärts bei Worms


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ja der linke Niederrhein,das gelobte Land.


Du meinst da, wo man den Römern in den Allerwertesten kroch, statt sie zu verhauen?


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Januar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Du meinst da, wo man den Römern in den Allerwertesten kroch, statt sie zu verhauen?


So in etwa diese Ecke.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2019)

Erinnert ihr euch ans Live of Brian? An die Szene im Zirkus, wo man diskutierte, was einem die Römer schon gebracht haben?


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Erinnert ihr euch ans Live of Brian? An die Szene im Zirkus, wo man diskutierte, was einem die Römer schon gebracht haben?



Blockendfeederkörbe????  Oder war das doch der Aquädukt????


----------



## Matrix85 (18. Januar 2019)

Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Januar 2019)

Ich könnte sofort starten


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2019)

Wenn man dem Wetterbericht Glauben schenken mag, dann können wir uns noch gemütlich Zeit lassen.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Januar 2019)

Ja glaub ich auch,.Da geht noch was Zeit ins Land.
Aber ich bin bereit


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2019)

Ich soll ja auch noch Schnur aufs Röllchen geben....


----------



## Matrix85 (18. Januar 2019)

Ich muss mich bremsen , sonst fahr ich morgen ans Wasser und frier mir einen ab. 
Mein tackle ist aufgeräumt , Haken sind gebunden, alles liegt bereit. 
Würde aber noch nicht viel gehen, vielleicht ein paar Rotaugen im besten Fall.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich bremsen , sonst fahr ich morgen ans Wasser und frier mir einen ab.
> Mein tackle ist aufgeräumt , Haken sind gebunden, alles liegt bereit.
> Würde aber noch nicht viel gehen, vielleicht ein paar Rotaugen im besten Fall.


So klingt aktuell das Paradies für mich  wenn du dir Zeit nehmen kannst - Attacke!


----------



## daci7 (19. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ost-Frankreich?


Bist du nicht irgendwo aus Süd Italien? Jetzt mal vorsichtig die Hände aus den Taschen und ein paar Schritte zurück laufen


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2019)

Wem langweilig ist, kann mal einen richtigen Profi am Rhein zusehen! Hab zufällig auf YouTube den Kanal entdeckt... viel Spaß


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Januar 2019)

Auch nicht übel


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2019)

Das ist ja ein echter Profi, der Post obendrüber war ironisch


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein echter Profi, der Post obendrüber war ironisch


Zu erkennen am Roten Strampelanzug


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein echter Profi, der Post obendrüber war ironisch


grins....ja...habe ich mir gerade erst angeschaut


----------



## Nemo (20. Januar 2019)

Die Videos von Kai Chaluppa sehe ich mir immer gerne an. Interessant, wie er beim Feedern immer mit Ansage den Zielfisch fängt. Gut... ob das jetzt an der richtigen Stellen- und Futterwahl liegt oder der Film gut zusammengeschnitten ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber wirklich sehenswerte Videos.


----------



## Ukel (20. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wem langweilig ist, kann mal einen richtigen Profi am Rhein zusehen! Hab zufällig auf YouTube den Kanal entdeckt... viel Spaß


Da frage ich mich ja, wer diese 15 Abonnementen sind?


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Januar 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich ja, wer diese 15 Abonnementen sind?


Hhähähä Schach


----------



## alexpp (20. Januar 2019)

Inzwischen 273. Also lacht bitte nicht über den Profi.


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Die Videos von Kai Chaluppa sehe ich mir immer gerne an. Interessant, wie er beim Feedern immer mit Ansage den Zielfisch fängt. Gut... ob das jetzt an der richtigen Stellen- und Futterwahl liegt oder der Film gut zusammengeschnitten ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber wirklich sehenswerte Videos.



Der fängt am Rhein immer seine Fische! Selbst letztes Jahr bei dem Niedrigwasser fing er in der Fahrrinne seine Barben. 
Ich würde mal gern sehen wie er mit der Kopfrute die Barben am Strom fängt. 
Ich glaub da kommt auch noch ein Video


----------



## Inni (20. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Auch nicht übel



So ein Assi, schmeißt die ganzen Schnurreste in den Dreck und nennt sich Teamangler. Wie peinlich ...


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2019)

Inni schrieb:


> So ein Assi, schmeißt die ganzen Schnurreste in den Dreck und nennt sich Teamangler. Wie peinlich ...



Du bist peinlich


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2019)

Ich war nicht dabei und  hab auch nicht gesehen, was am Ende liegen blieb.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2019)

Troja.. Worms.. Gewässerdeponierungen.. Dark Ages.. Schwärm! Das ist mit Sicherheit der besteste Thread im ganzen Internet mit den allerbestesten aller Leute!


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Troja.. Worms.. Gewässerdeponierungen.. Dark Ages.. Schwärm! Das ist mit Sicherheit der besteste Thread im ganzen Internet mit den allerbestesten aller Leute!


Pssst hier ist nicht der ükel


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2019)

oh, wie unangenehm- aber auf jeden Fall ein toller thematischer Spinoff!


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Februar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mit welchen Ködern wirst Du es denn versuchen Andal?
> Mit Pellets und Käse hatte ich bisher keine grossen Erfolge. Maden gingen bisher am besten.


Maden gehen recht gut auf Grundeln..., Maden oder kein Köder macht auf die Anzahl der Barben keinen Unterschied. Käse bringt keine Grundeln und dann doch gelegentlich ne Barbe


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2019)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Maden gehen recht gut auf Grundeln..., Maden oder kein Köder macht auf die Anzahl der Barben keinen Unterschied. Käse bringt keine Grundeln und dann doch gelegentlich ne Barbe


Wie erwähnt hab ich ne recht grundelfreie Strecke. 
Da angelt's sich ganz gut mit Maden.
Aber dieses Jahr werd ich viel probieren.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Der beste Grundelköder sind Stückchen von Nordseekrabben ... da hüpfen sie fast von alleine ans Ufer. Außer man will unbedingt welche als Köderfische. Dann geht natürlich gar nix!


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Der beste Grundelköder sind Stückchen von Nordseekrabben ... da hüpfen sie fast von alleine ans Ufer. Außer man will unbedingt welche als Köderfische. Dann geht natürlich gar nix!


Nordeekrabbe???? Die ess ich selber gehen diese blöden Shrimps nicht auch?


----------



## Matrix85 (2. Februar 2019)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Maden gehen recht gut auf Grundeln..., Maden oder kein Köder macht auf die Anzahl der Barben keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Oh man da fehlen mir die Worte wenn ich sowas lese!


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Nordeekrabbe???? Die ess ich selber gehen diese blöden Shrimps nicht auch?


Das ist in der Tat egal. Ich habs halt so als Größenanhalt geschrieben. Die fetten Thai-Teile sind halt doch a bisserl groß für die Grundeln - oder die Grundeln zu klein.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Ich HASSE Grundeln


----------



## Nemo (2. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich HASSE Grundeln


ich finde sie lecker...


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat egal. Ich habs halt so als Größenanhalt geschrieben. Die fetten Thai-Teile sind halt doch a bisserl groß für die Grundeln - oder die Grundeln zu klein.


Das kann nicht sein Andal. Die Halbstarken hier hauen ganze Tauwürmer weg, wie auch immer, da gehen die geschmacklosen Shrimps sicher auch am Stück.


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Februar 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> ich finde sie lecker...


Hab ich auch schon gehört,  nur die 15+ Grundeln fängt man eher auf 12er Gufis


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Aber um wieder die Kurve zu den Barben zu kriegen.

Ich probiere es zwar immer wieder mit Maden und höre dann genervt auf. Darum Pellets und Käse.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2019)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein Andal. Die Halbstarken hier hauen ganze Tauwürmer weg, wie auch immer, da gehen die geschmacklosen Shrimps sicher auch am Stück.


Man kann ja im Kühlregalgucken ob was weg muss.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> ich finde sie lecker...


Das mag sein aber dafür braucht es keine Angel. 
Stück Schnur mit Haken dran reicht da völlig .


----------



## Nemo (2. Februar 2019)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gehört,  nur die 15+ Grundeln fängt man eher auf 12er Gufis



 die kleineren sind aber genauso gut.
Kopf ab, dabei gleichzeitig Innereien raus, in Mehl wälzen und ab in die Pfanne. Schön braun brutzeln, Zitrone drüber und futtern. Dazu ein grüner oder gemischter Salat. Geht alles super schnell und ist echt lecker.


...besser als Barben, um beim Thema zu bleiben


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber um wieder die Kurve zu den Barben zu kriegen.
> 
> Ich probiere es zwar immer wieder mit Maden und höre dann genervt auf. Darum Pellets und Käse.


Im zeitigen Frühjahr werde ich es doch nochmal mit Maaden versuchen. Aber so, das sie nicht am Grund liegen bleiben sondern am Grund abtreiben


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

@Krabat_11 wenn du Barben fangen willst solltest du reichlich Leben im Futter haben. 
Ein Platz ohne dicke Steine, sondern mit Kies hat auch was .


----------



## Matrix85 (2. Februar 2019)

Wenn Barben an den Platz kommen sind die Grundeln schlagartig weg


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @Krabat_11 wenn du Barben fangen willst solltest du reichlich Leben im Futter haben.
> Ein Platz ohne dicke Steine, sondern mit Kies hat auch was .


Reichlich Leben im Wasser ist heutzutage sone Sache... obwohl es besser wird. Kies und wenig dicke Steine habe ich ein paar km


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wenn Barben an den Platz kommen sind die Grundeln schlagartig weg


Die wären aber eher zufällig dort, weil mit Maden anfüttern bringt Grundeln und die lassen nix übrig. Paniermehl und Parmesan, so gehts


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Kies und wenig dicke Steine habe ich ein paar km


Das ist zwar leider keine Garantie das du komplett von den Grundeln verschont bleibst aber es wird erheblich weniger.
Gegen Abend lässt die Aktivit der kleinen Plagegeister auch erheblich nach .
Und wie @Matrix85  schon schrieb ,wenn die Barben kommen sind die Grundeln weg.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

"Am Rhein..." Da gehts doch schon los. Am Rheinfall zu Schaffhausen, oder schon in Holland?


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Das ist zwar keine Garantie das du komplett verschont wirst aber es werden merklich weniger.
Gegen Abend lässt die Aktivit der kleinen Plagegeister auch erheblich nach. Und wie @Matrix85 schon schrieb ,wenn die Barben kommen sind die Grundeln weg.


----------



## Matrix85 (2. Februar 2019)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Die wären aber eher zufällig dort, weil mit Maden anfüttern bringt Grundeln und die lassen nix übrig. Paniermehl und Parmesan, so gehts



Es soll jeder angeln wie er es für richtig hält! 
Für den einen ist Käse der bringer , für den anderen Maden . 

Ich Fische in der Regel mit 1,5 l Maden! 
Der größte Teil geklebt, die ich in den Korb Fülle. 
Der Vorteil hierbei ist, wenn Barben an den Platz kommen, fange ich meistens mehr als eine Barbe, weil diese  am Platz bleiben! 
Ich werfen im 3 Minuten Rhythmus , was bei den schweren Körben auch gleichzeitig Oberarm Training ist


----------



## Krabat_11 (2. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Es soll jeder angeln wie er es für richtig hält!
> Für den einen ist Käse der bringer , für den anderen Maden .
> 
> Ich Fische in der Regel mit 1,5 l Maden!
> ...


Ok, so fleissig bin ich nicht. Alle 10 oder nochmehr Minuten muss reichen. Ich denke aber nochmal darüber nach


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Ok, so fleissig bin ich nicht. Alle 10 oder nochmehr Minuten muss reichen. Ich denke aber nochmal darüber nach


Das ist definitiv zu wenig. 
Meine Taktung liegt auch bei zwei bis drei Minuten. 
Nach fünf Stunden weißt du was du getan hast


----------



## alexpp (2. Februar 2019)

Jede 2-3 Minuten? Wann soll ich denn mein Bier genießen? Ist ja schlimmer wie Spinnfischen. Muss wohl meine Frequenz erhöhen.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Du hast die Rute ja nicht immer in der Hand, da bleibt schon noch Zeit für einen Schluck aus der Pulle. 
Nur nicht zu lange dran nuckeln


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Jede 2-3 Minuten? Wann soll ich denn mein Bier genießen? Ist ja schlimmer wie Spinnfischen. Muss wohl meine Frequenz erhöhen.


Danach ... mit einem schönen Imbiss und ggf. einem leckeren Laubröllchen...!


----------



## Nemo (2. Februar 2019)

Ich mach das auch immer falsch rum und trinke alle 2-3 Minuten Bier anstatt zu werfen...


----------



## Matrix85 (2. Februar 2019)

Saufen und dann heimfahren wird eine teure Angelegenheit... muss ich nicht mehr haben! 
Lieber wie Andal sagt, danach mit einem gemütlichen Bierchen ...


----------



## alexpp (2. Februar 2019)

Die Betonung lag auf genießen, nicht saufen. Jede 2-3 Minuten ist aber echt hart.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Während des fischens bevorzuge ich Kaffee. 
Bier gibt es Zuhause am liebsten in Kombination mit Grillen


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Betonung lag auf genießen, nicht saufen. Jede 2-3 Minuten ist aber echt hart.


Die Taktung brauchst du um mit den doch eher kleinen Körben ordentlich was an Futter zu den Fischen zu bekommen.


----------



## alexpp (2. Februar 2019)

Ich benutze die großen 120g Körbe von Askari, jede 5 min. sollte reichen.


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Während des fischens bevorzuge ich Kaffee.und ein paar gut belegte Brötchen
> Bier gibt es Zuhause am liebsten in Kombination mit Grillen


....und vor dem Angeln freu ich mich schon auf die Mahlzeit nach dem Angeln....man man...dat Feedern im Strom macht echt hungrig  

Aber ist schon richtig...alle 3min einen Korb rein donnern...ist Stress, kann aber sehr glücklich machen


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

STIMMT die Brötchen hatte ich vergessen. 
Ich habe draußen immer immens Appetit


----------



## alexpp (2. Februar 2019)

@feederbrassen 
Bier hat einiges an Kalorien bzw. Energie


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich benutze die großen 120g Körbe von Askari, jede 5 min. sollte reichen.



Aller 3 Minuten , die Stoppuhr mit timer piept im 3 Minuten tackt... sonst werden aus 3 schnell mal 5 oder 6 Minuten! 
Die Stoppuhr ist zum loten immer in der Box dabei...


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich benutze die großen 120g Körbe von Askari, jede 5 min. sollte reichen.


Groß ist so eine Sache.
Unter Groß würde ich jetzt in etwa das Kaliber einer halben Coladose verstehen. 
Hab ich zwar aber ist nichts für den Rhein .


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

Größer will ich auf jeden Fall nicht gehen, gefüllt wiegt der wohl um die 200g und muss dann 20-50m raus.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Größer will ich auf jeden Fall nicht gehen, gefüllt wiegt der wohl um die 200g und muss dann 20-50m raus.


Ganz so heftig brauche ich das hier nicht, naja es gibt eine Außenkurve aber da Rollen auch 500g einfach weg.
Mal auf die schnelle





Der mittlere ist Standard, in Gewichten von 30 bis 160g Ab 120g auch mit Krallen .
Was drüber geht bin ich dann raus. 
Man kann ja alles übertreiben


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

Der von mir angesprochene Futterkorb dürfte einigen bekannt sein. 120g (real 122-129g), Länge ca. 63mm und Durchmesser ca. 45mm.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Der von mir angesprochene Futterkorb dürfte einigen bekannt sein. 120g (real 122-129g), Länge ca. 63mm und Durchmesser ca. 45mm.


Ganz schöner Brummer


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Vergesst auch nicht die unterschiedlichen Größen. Wo eine 200 gr. "Coladose" nicht liegen bleibt, kann ggf. ein 80 gr. Körblein schon am Boden kleben...!


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Vergesst auch nicht die unterschiedlichen Größen. Wo eine 200 gr. "Coladose" nicht liegen bleibt, kann ggf. ein 80 gr. Körblein schon am Boden kleben...!


Wenn es die Zeit zulässt bin ich 1-2 mal im Jahr in Bad Kreuznach an der Nahe! Wunderschöner Fluss, 50cm- 2m tief mal langsam fliesend mal schnell.. da Fisch ich mit einem 30g Körbchen auf Barbe und co. leider nur kleine Barben aber im Vergleich zum Rhein eine herrliche Abwechslung.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Vergesst auch nicht die unterschiedlichen Größen. Wo eine 200 gr. "Coladose" nicht liegen bleibt, kann ggf. ein 80 gr. Körblein schon am Boden kleben...!


Größe ist eben nicht alles


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Größe ist eben nicht alles


Vor allem ist zu groß, zu viel eher kontraproduktiv, als eher etwas klein. So und so.


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

Welche Montage verwendet ihr im Rhein beim Barbenangeln?


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wenn es die Zeit zulässt bin ich 1-2 mal im Jahr in Bad Kreuznach an der Nahe! Wunderschöner Fluss, 50cm- 2m tief mal langsam fliesend mal schnell.. da Fisch ich mit einem 30g Körbchen auf Barbe und co. leider nur kleine Barben aber im Vergleich zum Rhein eine herrliche Abwechslung.


Ich habe hier eine Strecke am Rhein da sind Plätze wo alles dabei ist. 
Von drei Gramm Posenfischen mit drei Meter Wassertiefe vor den Füßen und 10 Meter weiter bleiben keine 120g liegen. 
Boden von sandig über feinen Kies, bis zu grobem Geröll. 
Dennoch brauche ich auch mal was anderes und fische dann auch mal gerne in NL an der Maas wo du mit 70g in der Fahrrinne fischen kannst. 
Barben hatte ich da nur noch nie. Immer das schwere feedern muss ich auch nicht haben .


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Welche Montage verwendet ihr im Rhein beim Barbenangeln?


Meistens die Schlaufenmontage.
Manchmal auch eine einfache Durchlaufmontage.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Welche Montage verwendet ihr im Rhein beim Barbenangeln?


Für dieses Jahr ist vor allem folgende Angedacht.

Ein Kombifeeder, im Prinzip wie ein Madenkorb, nur größer und nur am Boden verschlossen. Gefüllt mit feinen, vorgeweichten Pellets. Dazu ein ca. 60 cm Haarvorfach aus Mono/FC, einem 6er Haken und als Köder Pellets, oder Käse am Haar. Im Grunde genommen die gleiche Montage, wie sie die Engländer an den tidenabhängigen Strecken fischen. Gewichte und Ruten wechseln dann je nach Spot.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Nachtrag: Das ganze als Durchlaufmontage und "die Hand an der Rute".


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Das ganze als Durchlaufmontage und "die Hand an der Rute".


 Da geht mir das Herz auf . Thumbs up


----------



## Nemo (3. Februar 2019)

Ich mach's mir da einfach und verwende den Korb am Anti-Tangle-Boom. Da verheddert nichts und die Körbe sind schnell und einfach gewechselt und an die Strömung angepasst.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Februar 2019)

Hab lange mit Boom gefordert, mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch Körbchen am Karabiner auf der Hauptschnur, aber am Rhein fische ich eher in der Buhne


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Das ist das schöne an den großen Flüssen. Alles rennt in die Buhnen. Bleibt viel Platz mit vielen Fischen frei.

Kommt es aber zu überdurchschnittlich vielen Hängern - Platzwechsel. Barben schätzen solchen Trümmergrund nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

Ich fische überall da wo die Bodenstruktur das fischen so zulässt das ich nicht alle paar Würfe nen komplettabriss habe .
Mit den anti tengle Booms hab ich anfangs mal gefischt und bin so schnell davon abgegangen. 
Wenn Sie aus Metall sind kann da schon mal ein Grad sein der die Schnur unter dem Druck des schweren Korbes kappt. 
Die Dinger aus Kunststoff schneiden durch die hohen Gewichte am Ende gerne ein.


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich fische überall da wo die Bodenstruktur das fischen so zulässt das ich nicht alle paar Würfe nen komplettabriss habe .
> Mit den anti tengle Booms hab ich anfangs mal gefischt und bin so schnell davon abgegangen.
> Wenn Sie aus Metall sind kann da schon mal ein Grad sein der die Schnur unter dem Druck des schweren Korbes kappt.
> Die Dinger aus Kunststoff schneiden durch die hohen Gewichte am Ende gerne ein.



Geb ich dir 100%recht! @Andal genau meine Worte! Am Wochenende brauch ich erst gar nicht die Buhne anfahren , weil alles besetzt ist. Am Strom hab ich genügend stellen wo ich nicht mal 100m laufen muss. Nur im Juli-August wo die Barben laichen ist es schade, weil die Brassen in den Buhnen stehen.


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Nur im Juli-August wo die Barben laichen


Sind sie nicht einen Monat eher dran?


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nachtrag: die Hand an der Rute".


Boardferkel


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

Nein


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

Zur Montage: einfacher Seitenarm ca 10cm als freilaufmontage. Bewährt und absolut sicher.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Hier gibt es gleich gar keine Buhnen, mal von ein paar "Bühnchen" stromauf abgesehen. Dementsprechend ruhig ist es hier auch.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Es heißt ja nicht, dass die unbebuhnten Strecken keine Strukturen aufweisen. Grad letzten Sommer, bei dem extremen Niedrigwasser hat man wunderbar spotten können, die Stellen aussuchen, die flache Rinnen, Ausbuchtungen, kleine Riffe u.s.w. hergeben. Das muss gar nicht viel sein. Aber wenn wieder Normalwasser, besser noch etwas Hochwasser steht, sind das ausgezeichnete Barbenplätze.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

Um an die Buhnen zu kommen ist Laufen angesagt. 
Zudem ragen die mit 40-60m recht weit in den Strom.
 Freie Strecke ist einfacher zu erreichen. 
Allerdings hab ich da nur kleine Exemplare fangen können.


----------



## Nemo (3. Februar 2019)

Ich bin ja auch so ein eingefleischter Strömungskanten-Buhnenangler. Aber die Barben sollen ja auch gut direkt im Strom zu fangen sein. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit? Bei mir in der Nähe ist der Rhein so kurvig, da gibt's fast nur Buhnen. Dadurch gibt's auch keine Revierstreitigkeiten. Genug Buhnen für alle da


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Um an die Buhnen zu kommen ist Laufen angesagt.
> Zudem ragen die mit 40-60m recht weit in den Strom.
> Freie Strecke ist einfacher zu erreichen.
> Allerdings hab ich da nur kleine Exemplare fangen können.



Oh, bei uns sind die U-2kilo Barben eher selten. 
Ich glaube @feederbrassen du musst mal im Frühjahr - Sommer mal vorbei kommen an meine Hausstrecke bei Worms


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Wo hängt ganz vom Pegel ab. Je höher der steht, desto näher am Ufer, an den oben beschrieben Strukturen. Je niedirger der Pegel, je klarer das Wasser, desto weiter in Richtung Fahrrinne, Schiffe und tiefem Wasser.

Und 1 kg + haben sie allerweil.


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

Wenn mal eine Muschel sich im Korb verfängt beim ausloten, ist das auch Gold wert. 
An solchen Muschelbänken kommen die Barben auch immer gerne vorbei


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Auch davon hat es hier reichlich. Die Barbe ist nicht umsonst zu meinem Zielfisch für 2019 geworden.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

Die größten habe ich am Buhnenkopf, wo dir die Schiffe fast über die Füße fahren ,fangen können. 
Davon bin ich aber wegen der großen Schubverbände ,mittlerweile kuriert .


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Richtige Brummer gabs an der Rur, ohne "h". Aber da sind mir die Fahrtkosten einfach zu derbe geworden. Außerdem habe ich den Rhein ja direkt vor der Haustüre.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

Naja nicht direkt vor der Tür aber 20 Minuten mit dem Auto über die AB ist durchaus akzeptabel. 
Dann noch ca 2- 15 Minuten zu Fuß und dann habe ich einen schönen Angeltag vor mir mit x verschiedenen Fischarten und Größen.
Herz was willst du mehr.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

330 m per pedes.


----------



## Matrix85 (3. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> 330 m per pedes.


Ich werd neidisch. Bei mir sind es auch so ca 25 min fahrt


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2019)

Ja das hat vor allem dann seinen Vorteil, wenn die Rapfen am Rad drehen. Mal eben für die beste Dreiviertelstunde runter gehen, wenn es am wildesten geht. Alles kein Problem.


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2019)

Ich hab zwar die Ruhr mit h fast vor der Türe aber ich nehme für den Rhein gerne die 30-40 Minuten Fahrt +15 Minuten Laufweg in Kauf. Da fahren auch keine Radfahrer entlang und ich hab meine Ruhe. 
Da wird dann halt der Barsch gesucht und auf die Rapfen gewartet


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht einen Monat eher dran?


Hallo,

ich weiss nicht wie das bei euch ist, bei uns (Bayern) laichen die im Mai.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiss nicht wie das bei euch ist, bei uns (Bayern) laichen die im Mai.
> 
> ...


In NRW auch, eigentlich


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Man möchte es ja eh kaum glauben. Die Barbe hat in Hessen, RLP und NRW beinahe identische Schonzeiten. Sagenhaft!


----------



## Matrix85 (4. Februar 2019)

Ok, also ab Mitte August gehts wieder los mit der Barbe. Vorher geht nicht viel bei uns, dafür aber dicke Brassen


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist bei uns (RLP) erst mal der der Raubfisch und die KuKö Fischerei bis Anfang Juni "zu", dann und dazwischen die Barbe von Anfang Mai bis Mitte Juni. Da bleibt genug, auf das man gezielt fischen kann.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Man möchte es ja eh kaum glauben. Die Barbe hat in Hessen, RLP und NRW beinahe identische Schonzeiten. Sagenhaft!


Ahhhh, den Schwachsinn der da, Landesfischereigesete,verzapft wird kann man teilweise kaum in Worte fassen.
Würde gerne wissen was die sich da so einschmeissen.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Hättest du denn ein brauchbares Modell in Sachen Schonzeiten zur Hand? Ich nicht, wenn es nicht ein jährliches Lotteriespiel geben sollte.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Februar 2019)

Einheitliche Regelungen womit ALLE glücklich wären.
Irgend jemand tritt man dabei eh immer auf die Füße.
Also eher nein.
Finde aber die Regelung in NL gut.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Mir ist die britische Lösung der "Closed Season" nicht unsympathisch. Alles ausser Puffs und dem Meer dicht. Gleichzeitig für alles. Nebenbei hat man auch gleich den "Vogelfreunden" den Wind aus den Segeln genommen.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Dann könnte man auch bequem alle Angelmessen in diesen Zeitraum verlegen, um die Angler gewinnbringend zu beschäftigen, ohne dass die Termine mit so "wichtigen" Dingen, wie Karneval, in einen Widerstreit treten würden.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Alles ausser Puffs und dem Meer dicht. Gleichzeitig für alles.



Hallo,

ich dachte die closed season gilt in UK nur noch für Flüsse?

Wenn ich von März bis Juni hier nirgends mehr angeln dürfte, wäre ich nicht begeistert. 

Mit meiner freiwilligen Pause in Jan/Feb bliebe mir dann nur noch ein halbes Jahr zum Angeln über.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Mir ist die britische Lösung der "Closed Season" nicht unsympathisch. Alles ausser Puffs und dem Meer dicht. Gleichzeitig für alles. Nebenbei hat man auch gleich den "Vogelfreunden" den Wind aus den Segeln genommen.


Wenn man denn dann hier in D auch solche Puffs zulassen würde könnte ich mich ich mich damit auch noch anfreunden .
Allerdings wäre für mich dann oft der Ofen aus. 
Saison ist solange Eisfrei ist. 
Es gibt einige hätte sollte könnte.


----------



## Matrix85 (4. Februar 2019)

Dann würde sich die Fischbestände wieder rasch erholen! 
Und die Vereinsangler und Forellenpuff Angler hätten ja keine Nachteile


----------



## Matrix85 (4. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn man denn dann hier in D auch solche Puffs zulassen würde könnte ich mich ich mich damit auch noch anfreunden .


 Die puffs gibts doch schon überall! Wieviele Vereine machen aus ihren Gewässern solche Puffs


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Die puffs gibts doch schon überall! Wieviele Vereine machen aus ihren Gewässern solche Puffs


Das ist leider oft so .
Als ehemaliger Gewässerwart hab ich da leider solche Erfahrungen machen müssen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Dann würde sich die Fischbestände wieder rasch erholen!
> Und die Vereinsangler und Forellenpuff Angler hätten ja keine Nachteile



Käme wohl auf die betroffenen Gewässer an. Ich würde mal bezweifeln, dass Angeln von März bis Juni  in den meisten Gewässern die Hauptursache für rückläufige Fischbestände ist.  

Und warum wären Vereinsangler dann nicht betroffen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Februar 2019)

In GB ist die closed season fürchterlich umstritten, es bleibt zu vermuten, das es nicht um den Inhalt der Beschränkung geht. Wahrscheinlich ist es die Existenz einer Beschränkung,die die Gemüter erregt.


----------



## Matrix85 (4. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Käme wohl auf die betroffenen Gewässer an. Ich würde mal bezweifeln, dass Angeln von März bis Juni  in den meisten Gewässern die Hauptursache für rückläufige Fischbestände ist.
> 
> Und warum wären Vereinsangler dann nicht betroffen?


Weil die Sperre nicht für die puffs gilt


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2019)

Also ich kenne jede Menge Vereinsgewässer die keine "Puffs" sind.

Ich bin sogar in einem Verein, der nicht einen einzigen hat.

Da wird nur ganz sporadisch und wenn  mit Setzlingen besetzt.

Letztes Jahr z.B. gar nichts.

Ein anderer Verein setzt tatsächlich mehrere Tonnen Forellen in der Saison, allerdings erst seit dem Masseneinfall von Kormoranen.
Da wäre mir ne closed season egal, weil ich seitdem dort eh nicht mehr auf Forellen angle.

Und Barben haben dort eh bis 15. Juni schonzeit.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Februar 2019)

Dann wären die Angler mit vernünftig wirtschaftenden Vereinen nur am arsch


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Es wird ja eh nix passieren. Es muss sich also keiner im Konjunktiv selbstzerfleischen.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube @Matrix85 hat das auf die oft übliche Praxis in Vereinen bezogen wo von A bis Z alles eingesetzt wird, egal ob das Biologisch passt oder nicht .
Die Mitglieder wollen ja fische fangen


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> IDie Mitglieder wollen ja fische fangen


Die sind es aber auch, die letzten Endes entscheiden. Nennt sich wohl Demokratie, oder so.


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. Februar 2019)

closed season gibt's hier auch bei einigen vereinen.
darunter auch einer von meinen, da darfst du vom 01/12 bis zum karfreitag des folgenden jahres an den gewässern nicht angeln.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Das hast du an vielen bayrischen Gewässern schon immer. Von Ende Oktober bis Anfang Mai ist zu. Aus die Maus.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die sind es aber auch, die letzten Endes entscheiden. Nennt sich wohl Demokratie, oder so.


Demokratie ist es wenn die Mehrheit entscheidet aber oft wird keine Befragung durchgeführt weil man Angst hat Mitglieder zu verlieren


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die sind es aber auch, die letzten Endes entscheiden. Nennt sich wohl Demokratie, oder so.


Deswegen sollte man trotzdem nicht alles einfach reinkippen.
Schade drum da sich ja nicht alles miteinander verträgt .


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Demokratie ist es wenn die Mehrheit entscheidet aber oft wird keine Befragung durchgeführt weil man Angst hat Mitglieder zu verlieren


Die Demokratie findet bei den Wahlen statt. Alles andere wäre ja Basisdemokratie. Haben wir aber nicht. Gefällt mir auch nicht (immer). Bleiben ja noch die Gewässer, wie der Rhein.

Und es geht ja auch "bloss" um die Barben und nicht um Vereinspolitik.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte nicht in alter Manier den Thread kapern, sorry falls der Eindruck entstand!
Hat wer schonmal mit Pin gezielt auf Barbe gefischt? Wie funktioniert das? Mit schwerem Köder kann ich mir die weite noch halbwegs vorstellen aber mit Madenbündel?


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Die Pin an der gaaanz langen (Bolo-) Rute ist altbewährt. An der typischen Avonrute, kleinen Flüssen und mit den englischen Köder sollte man etwas die diversen Wurftechniken üben. Am einfachsten geht es mit dem Wurfhaken nach V.K.-Y., aber der produziert leider auch reichlich Drall!


----------



## MS aus G (4. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Man möchte es ja eh kaum glauben. Die Barbe hat in Hessen, RLP und NRW beinahe identische Schonzeiten. Sagenhaft!


Da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen, Andal! Die Barbe hat in Hessen keine Schonzeit mehr!!! Warum? Keine Ahnung! Naja, der Zander ist ja auch eine invasive Art, aber nur in Hessen anscheinend!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen, Andal! Die Barbe hat in Hessen keine Schonzeit mehr!!! Warum? Keine Ahnung!


Stimmt. Habs grad nachgesehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Pin an der gaaanz langen (Bolo-) Rute ist altbewährt. An der typischen Avonrute, kleinen Flüssen und mit den englischen Köder sollte man etwas die diversen Wurftechniken üben. Am einfachsten geht es mit dem *Wurfhaken nach V.K.-Y*., aber der produziert leider auch reichlich Drall!


Hast du einen Link zur Hand oder eine weitere Erklärung parat?


----------



## Nemo (4. Februar 2019)

Allgemeine Schonzeiten oder "closed seasons" sind doch Unsinn. Regelmäßige Überprüfungen der Bestände und daran angepasste Schonzeiten finde ich da schon sinnvoller (wodurch so eine Schonzeit für eine Fischart auch mal wegfallen kann). Wobei das natürlich auch sinnvoll umgesetzt werden muss. Die Fische sollen in Ruhe laichen können. Zustimmung. Der Aal laicht einmal in seinem Leben, hat aber eine Schonzeit von mehreren Monaten. Wenn es darum geht, den Bestand durch Fangbegrenzungen zu erhalten, dann doch bitte durch Bag Limits und nicht sinnfreie Schonzeiten, wo verletzte oder sogar nicht mehr lebensfähige Tiere ins Wasser zurückgeschmissen werden MÜSSEN und bei der nächsten legalen Gelegenheit der Fang nachgeholt wird und dadurch unter Umständen sogar stärkere Auswirkungen auf den Bestand entstehen als ohne Schonzeit.
Das gleiche gilt für Mindestmaße. Genauso Blödsinn. Angenommen man möchte einen Zander fürs Sonntagsdinner fangen, die ersten zwei sind untermaßig und gehen zurück (Studien über die Überlebenschancen gefangener und zurückgesetzter Fische gibts genug), der dritte ist maßig und wird mitgenommen. Wenn es dumm gelaufen ist, hat man damit 3 Fische erledigt, anstatt nach dem 2. schon aufzuhören, weil es eben auch schon langt.
Wenn der Fisch noch richtig klein ist, man also von der Verwertung auch nicht viel hat und man vorsichtig mit ihm umgeht, sollte man natürlich die Chance nutzen, ihn wieder frei zu lassen. Es kommt eben auf die konkrete Situation und den Zustand des Fischs an, CATCH & DECIDE heißt da die meiner Meinung nach einzig vernünftige Lösung.
Jetzt ist mir natürlich bewusst, dass "Vernunft" und "Mensch" sich nicht immer treffen und Idealvorstellungen in der Praxis oft nicht funktionieren. Aber dennoch...

Der Kormoran steht übrigens ganz besonders auf die untermaßigen Modelle, die gut in den Hals passen und hält sich (bei uns) vorzugsweise in unmittelbarer Nähe der Laichschongebiete auf. Der Angler macht an der hiesigen Gewässerstrecke vom "Fraßdruck" nach meinen Beobachtungen der letzten 2 Jahre gegenüber dem Kormoran einen niedrigen Prozentanteil aus, muss aber unter Umständen nicht lebensfähige Fische zurückwerfen. Ich stelle das einfach mal komplett in Frage


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Es ist nur ein Feilenheft mit einem polierten Messingschraubhaken - also unschlagbar preiswert.
Man wirft, in dem man die Schnur rechtwinkelig nach außen ableitet. Vincent Kluwe-York beschreibt das in seinem Buch "Englisch fischen..." recht anschaulich.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Februar 2019)

Aaaaaah! Der Kalweit nimmt dafür den Finger (und gibt an, dass das nur bei trockenen Pfoten klappt) - pfiffige Idee auch wenn es so elegant wie eine Pilkrute daher kommt


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Die Sache mit dem Drall ist auch halb so wild. Man muss ihn bloss regelmäßig raus machen. Bei den hier erforderlichen Weiten auch wirklich keine große Sache.


----------



## hanzz (18. April 2019)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Rhein Barben.
Jetzt wo die Temperaturen endlich erträglich werden, ist für Montag die erste Pirsch auf Barben geplant.
Ich bastel mir grad einige Vorfächer für Pellets am Haar.
Meine Frage an Euch: Wie lang wählt Ihr Eure Vorfächer, wenn Ihr mit Pellets oder Ködern am Haar fischt?
Ich denke mal, dass meine Haarlänge so in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Freunde der Rhein Barben.
> Jetzt wo die Temperaturen endlich erträglich werden, ist für Montag die erste Pirsch auf Barben geplant.
> Ich bastel mir grad einige Vorfächer für Pellets am Haar.
> Meine Frage an Euch: Wie lang wählt Ihr Eure Vorfächer, wenn Ihr mit Pellets oder Ködern am Haar fischt?
> Ich denke mal, dass meine Haarlänge so in Ordnung ist.


Wichtig ist, dass das Vorfach selber nicht zu kurz ist. So ab einen halben Meter aufwärts darf es für Barben schon sein.


----------



## ulli1958m (18. April 2019)

Sieht super aus 
Mein Kentnisstand.... 5mm zwischen Köder und Haken


----------



## ulli1958m (18. April 2019)

Bezüglich Vorfachlänge:
Ein paar mal gesehen habe ich bei holländische Barbenfischer ( an der Ijssel ) das sie Vorfachlängen 1m bis sogar 1,5m nutzen.


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Bezüglich Vorfachlänge:
> Ein paar mal gesehen habe ich bei holländische Barbenfischer ( an der Ijssel ) das sie Vorfachlängen 1m bis sogar 1,5m nutzen.


Am Rhein bin ich auch schon bis 80 cm gekommen. Mehr war noch nicht nötig.


----------



## hanzz (18. April 2019)

Cool. Danke Leute. Hab jetzt zwei mit ca 60cm gebastelt und werd mir noch n paar und auch längere machen.
Kann man eh nie genug von haben. Und kürzen kann ich zur Not auch noch.


----------



## alexpp (18. April 2019)

Mensch D..., ich meine @hanzz, nur Montag ist etwas mager. Ich überlege von heute bis Montag täglich durchzuziehen. Allerdings jeweils nur am späten Nachmittag und Abend, am frühen Nachmittag hatte ich in diesem Jahr bei ähnlichen und kälteren Wassertemperaturen keine Bisse gehabt. Heute ist aber nicht sicher, dazu noch der windigste Tag.


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

Gegen Abend, in die Nacht rein ist nach meinen Erfahrungen deutlich besser am Rhein, wie die Zeiten, an denen der Stern mit Macht aufs Wasser knallt. Auch wenn es sich da schön sitzen lässt.


----------



## hanzz (18. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Mensch D..., ich meine @hanzz, nur Montag ist etwas mager


Ja wenn man keinen fahrbaren Untersatz hat und es 30km pro Strecke zum Rhein sind, ist man zufrieden, wenn man mitgenommen wird und einen schönen Tag am Wasser verbringen kann. Aber dem Ende des Angeltags sind keine zeitlichen Grenzen gesetzt. Open End. 
Samstag bin ich zudem an einen Karpfenteich eingeladen. Hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht. 
Und morgen fahr ich mit der Barschrute zum Rhein Herne Kanal. Also ein angelreiches abwechslungsreiches Wochenende.


----------



## Moerser83 (18. April 2019)

Welche Haken und welches Vorfachmaterial könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

Immer noch aktuell meine Favoriten: Drennan Wide Gape Specialist an FC beschichtetes Mono.


----------



## Moerser83 (18. April 2019)

Welche Hakengrößen sollte man haben und welche Vorfachstärke?


----------



## Hering 58 (18. April 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja wenn man keinen fahrbaren Untersatz hat und es 30km pro Strecke zum Rhein sind, ist man zufrieden, wenn man mitgenommen wird und einen schönen Tag am Wasser verbringen kann. Aber dem Ende des Angeltags sind keine zeitlichen Grenzen gesetzt. Open End.
> Samstag bin ich zudem an einen Karpfenteich eingeladen. Hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht.
> Und morgen fahr ich mit der Barschrute zum Rhein Herne Kanal. Also ein angelreiches abwechslungsreiches Wochenende.


Viel Petri und schöne Ostern.


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

Moerser83 schrieb:


> Welche Hakengrößen sollte man haben und welche Vorfachstärke?


Auf Barben nicht unter 25er und bei den Hakengrößen ein bisschen abhängig von der Marke und den Ködern zwischen 8 und 12.


----------



## alexpp (18. April 2019)

Ich verwende meist Gr. 6 und 8.

Vor der Dämmerung keine Grundeln gehabt und die letzten paar Stunden blockieren die Biester vermehrt den Haken. Zumindest eine Barbe gefangen.


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Zumindest eine Barbe gefangen.


Ist doch schon was! Petri Heil!!!


----------



## hanzz (18. April 2019)

Die Haken für die Pellets hab ich jetzt etwas größer gewählt. Dürften so 6er sein. 
Mit Maden nehme ich 8er Haken. 0,25er Vorfach.
Kleiner oder größer sonst nicht.


----------



## hanzz (18. April 2019)

Auch ein Petri von mir. 
Ich bin so heiss aufs Wochenende


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die Haken für die Pellets hab ich jetzt etwas größer gewählt. Dürften so 6er sein.
> Mit Maden nehme ich 8er Haken. 0,25er Vorfach.
> Kleiner oder größer sonst nicht.


Das mit den Hakengrößen ist leider nicht so einfach. Es gäbe wohl eine Größenskala, sowohl nach Redtich, als auch nach Mustad, aber selbst die gleichen sich nicht und dran halten tut sich sowieso keiner. Jeder Hersteller legt sie sich so selber fest, wie es ihm grad in den Kram passt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. April 2019)

@alexpp Petri zu der Barbe ...

Und dir hanzz viel Erfolg und tobe dich mal richtig aus ......
Ich werde auch ansitzen auf Aal, bin noch am überlegen ob Rhein oder Kanal...
Rhein reizt mich voll aber die Anfahrt wegen Aal nicht so wirklich...

Wünsche euch schon mal schöne Feiertage und viel Spaß am Wasser !!!


----------



## alexpp (19. April 2019)

Allen Petri Dank!

Die Ausrüstung habe ich endlich im Griff. Wegen den Sch... Fertigvorfächern (Daiwa Tournament) hatte ich dieses Jahr zwei gute Barben verloren, war echt ärgerlich. Meist gab es, genau wie heute, nur einen einzigen Biss, dafür aber Barben von mind. 50cm. Die 2 verlorenen Barben waren sicher 50+.


----------



## Xianeli (19. April 2019)

@alexpp Petri dir 

Hab das gleiche letztes Jahr mit browning Vorfächern erlebt. Versuche jetzt mehr selbst zu binden weil es mich wirklich sehr geärgert hat. Irgendwann geht auch das Vertrauen flöten zu den fertigen Vorfächern


----------



## hanzz (19. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das mit den Hakengrößen ist leider nicht so einfach. Es gäbe wohl eine Größenskala, sowohl nach Redtich, als auch nach Mustad, aber selbst die gleichen sich nicht und dran halten tut sich sowieso keiner. Jeder Hersteller legt sie sich so selber fest, wie es ihm grad in den Kram passt.


Stimmt natürlich

Hier mal meine Haken.
Die fertig gekauften von VMC. Steht VMC Carp drauf.
Hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme mit. 
Links 6er, rechts 8er und in der Mitte die selbst geknüpperten. Die Pellets sind 8mm Pellets.


----------



## Moerser83 (21. April 2019)

Danke schon mal Leute, 
bevor es hier nicht gern gesehen ist würde ich mich auch über PN freuen was man zb. ohne bedenken an Haken und Vorfachmaterial verwenden kann. Am ende kann ich schauen was mir am besten zusagt.
Und bei mir steht nen Ruten/RollenKombikauf an, Vielleicht habt ihr da auch Ratschläge etc.
Hatte bisher die Browning Argon RL/D und die Browning Black Viper MK 850  ins Auge gefasst. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus und stramme Schnüre


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Juli 2019)

War jetzt ein paar mal los, es gibt sie auch bei uns. Feedertechnisch bin ich noch Anfänger, daher eine Frage: 
Ich fische mit Maden und der Verlauf eines Angelabends läuft dann oft so.
Am Beginn jeder 2te Wurf eine Grundel. Dann oft Haken leer gezubbelt, egal ob 10 oder 2 Maden 8er Haken. Dann Barben, so nach 60 bis 90 Minuten. Dann fängt man entweder oder nicht. 15 Minuten später ist es vorbei. Dann wieder leere Haken. 30 Minuten später jeder Wurf eine Grundel. Dann packe ich zusammen, weil dann nix mehr geht.
Klar scheint mir, wenn Barben da sind, dann sind die Grundeln weg. Sind es die Barben, die mir die Maden von Haken lutschen? Warum bekomme ich die nicht?


----------



## hanzz (3. Juli 2020)

Moin.
Ich hole den Thread mal hoch. 

Wie waren Eure Fänge im letzten Jahr ? 
Was waren Eure besten Köder ?
War jetzt schon jemand gezielt auf Barbe nach der Schonzeit los ?

Ich werde wohl Sonntag Nachmittag bis Abend mal mit einem Eimerchen Rheinmix und Pellets losziehen.


----------



## MikeHawk (3. Juli 2020)

Habs ein paar mal mit der Feeder versucht aber hatte lediglich eine ü90er beim jiggen quergehakt...


----------



## Mefospezialist (3. Juli 2020)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Warum bekomme ich die nicht?


Falscher Köder.
Wer auf Maden setzt, muss mit Beifang leben, denn es ist kein selektiver Köder. Ein schönes Stück Käse (darf stinken!) tut Wunder  
Mit dem Messer aus einem Block schnitzen und per Ködernadel über das Vorfach komplett auf den Haken schieben. Der Haken darf auch ruhig im Käse verschwinden.



hanzz schrieb:


> Was waren Eure besten Köder ?


Käse, mit Abstand. 
Andere Köder sind mir persönlich nicht selektiv genug. Auf ein ordentliches Stück Käse geht nur ein ordentlicher Fisch und das sind meist Barben, wenn mit Käse gefischt wird, jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## chris87 (3. Juli 2020)

Da ich seit März Vater bin und ich meiner besseren Hälfte nicht auch noch am Wochenende über Gebühr die ganze Verantwortung für den Kleinen aufbürden möchte, bin ich dieses Jahr noch nicht (zum Angeln) ans Wasser gekommen und kann daher nur Vergangenes berichten.
Selektiv auf größere Barben > 65 cm geht nur mit Käse. Hier habe ich den Käsewürfel immer an einem recht langen Haar an einem 6er Owner-Haken gefischt (Schlaufenmontage oder Anti-Tangle-Boom mit Begrenzung) mit oder ohne Futterkorb. Oftmals jedoch als zweite Rute ohne Futterkorb stromabwärts nach der Futterkorbmontage.
Beim Futterkorb-Fischen mit ordentlichem Anteil an geklebten Maden kam auch mal eine stattlichere Barbe an den Haken, jedoch war dies tatsächlich die Ausnahme. Meistens lagen die Fische bei 40 - 60 cm, die Bissfrequenz war jedoch eigentlich immer ansprechend.
Futter war zumeist ein preiswertes Fließ- oder Grundfutter (1,5 kg) mit einem Päckchen geriebenen Parmesan und neben den Maden auch immer wieder ein Korb mit Halibut-Pellets. Zwischenzeitliche Versuche mit anderen Futtervariationen (Knoblauch, Krill) waren weniger erfolgreich. Es gab zwar Fisch, jedoch vom reinen Gefühl her waren es merklich weniger. Ob dies nun tatsächlich am Futter oder an anderen unglücklicheren Umständen (Pegel, Wetterlage, Stau auf A 643..) lag, vermag mit Gewissheit keiner zu sagen.

Ansonsten zeigte sich der sehr zeitige Morgen direkt nach dem Sonnenaufgang und die Stunde nach dem Sonnenuntergang als gute Beissphase. Tagsüber konnte auch gefangen werden, aber die Dicken kamen in den vorgenannten Zeiträumen.
Besonders gut gefangen habe ich direkt nach Ende der Laichzeit, da waren die Fische vom anstrengenden Laichgeschäft ausgezehrt, hungrig und umtriebig auf Futtersuche. Ab Mitte September nahm die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische im Vergleich zum August wieder zu.
Platzwahl:
Ganz Nahe am Hauptstrom bzw. der Fahrrinne habe ich auch zwei Versuche unternommen, die a) wenig erfolgreich waren und b) mir persönlich auch weniger gefallen haben. Mit 120 - 140 gr-Krallenkörben zu fischen widerstrebt mir dann doch etwas. Ansonsten reichte es 3-4 Meter von der Steinpackung weg zu fischen, je nach Pegel waren hier Körbe zwischen 60 und 100 Gramm ausreichend.


----------



## hanzz (3. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Berichte. 
Ich fische meist auch mit Maden und Grundelbeifänge habe ich an meiner Strecke so gut wie gar nicht.
Wenn dann sind es Rotaugen, Brassen oder Alande der großen Kategorie und darüber möchte ich mich nicht beschweren.
Da freue ich mich sehr drüber.

Aber selektiv ist wohl wirklich der Käse.
Auf Pellets habe ich bisher eine Barbe gefangen, auch keine schlechte und bisher keinen Beifang gehabt, daher werde ich es wohl damit probieren.
In der Regel reicht mir auch ein 60-80g Futterkorb. 

Habe auch festgestellt, dass September die gute Zeit anfängt. 

Aktuell ist es ja nicht so heiss und wir hatten jetzt die Woche eine stabile Wetterlage, da bin ich guter Dinge. 

Welche Hakengröße nehmt ihr denn bei Käse als Köder ?


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2020)

Käse hat einen entschiedenen Nachteil. Die fängigen, weil würzigen Sorten, schmecken mir auch und so gewinne ich das Duell der "Futterneider" meistens. 

Und bei Sorten, wie dem "Deutschen Gouda", kann man eigentlich auch gleich den Silikon vom Badewannenrand benützen.


----------

